# Big Brother US



## redrocks (Jul 7, 2005)

So, am I the only reality show geek




that will be watching Big Brother tonight?

It's sucked me in again and it hasn't even started yet. All the twists and surprises already.

I can't wait!


----------



## MacForMe (Jul 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *redrocks* So, am I the only reality show geek



that will be watching Big Brother tonight?
It's sucked me in again and it hasn't even started yet. All the twists and surprises already.

I can't wait!

thats cuz you're just WEIRD!


----------



## Geek (Jul 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *redrocks* 

So, am I the only reality show geek



that will be watching Big Brother tonight?
It's sucked me in again and it hasn't even started yet. All the twists and surprises already.

I can't wait!




No you aren't the only one. Reija and I LOVE Big Brother and will be watching every episode! Love it! Can't wait for the episode tonight.


----------



## redrocks (Jul 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MacForMe* thats cuz you're just WEIRD!



 And you have known me how long? And you are just figuring this out NOW?



Shame on you Lauryn! You should have known that a LONG time ago!


----------



## Lisa329 (Jul 7, 2005)

I love BB and can't wait! I didn't realize it started tonite until this morning!


----------



## Sarah84 (Jul 7, 2005)

I hope the American one is more entertaining than ours.


----------



## MacForMe (Jul 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *redrocks* And you have known me how long? And you are just figuring this out NOW?



Shame on you Lauryn! You should have known that a LONG time ago!



.
listen Girly.. be nice to me or ELSE i will add MORE MAC products to your addiction list.. brat!


----------



## Sofia (Jul 7, 2005)

Oh, you're not alone. I watch Big Brother and I had no idea it was going to be on tonight. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jul 7, 2005)

hahaha how did Cameron ever win?? till this day I still wonder that, I really wanted Ray to win





I think im just bored with the whole big brother thing it's be done too many times now and it's just the same old thing, this years lot are just argumentative and winge bags for example Craig ahh get him out of there.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jul 7, 2005)

Is there a website where we can see whos going into the US BB house?? im intrigued.


----------



## Sofia (Jul 8, 2005)

Here's a link for the show ... http://www.cbs.com/primetime/bigbrother6/

looks like it's going to be a good season.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sarah84* Is there a website where we can see whos going into the US BB house?? im intrigued. Here is the site. 
Thanks for posting this thread. I completely forgot that it started today. Something to watch during this dull summer.


----------



## redrocks (Jul 8, 2005)

Last night's show was interesting.

I like the new twists - one bedroom, larger house, huge HOH room.

Already I can't stand someone, Janelle. She is just a whiny little PIA. She HAS to go. I don't think I can stand watching her all season.

I really like Kaysar and I think he's going to be an interesting addition to the house. He's a bit paranoid right now which can be a whole lot of fun to watch.

I think I also like Eric, the firefighter, he seems to have his guy against girl plan going. That's always fun to watch and see how it plays out.

I can't believe we have to wait a week to see the next show though. That stinks! There should be on on Saturday and then Tuesday. Not wait until next Thursday! Come on CBS!


----------



## Sarah84 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks for the link


----------



## Blondtgr (Jul 8, 2005)

I watched it last night! I agree Janelle is super annoying! I'm pretty sure she'll be using her so-called "Sex appeal" the whole time. Haha. It's definitely true what that one girl said...that Howie is hot if he just keeps his mouth shut! My favorites right now are April, Michael, Kaysar, and Rachel. The others I'll just have to wait and see about. Haha.


----------



## Geek (Jul 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Blondtgr* 

I watched it last night! I agree Janelle is super annoying! I'm pretty sure she'll be using her so-called "Sex appeal" the whole time. Haha. It's definitely true what that one girl said...that Howie is hot if he just keeps his mouth shut! My favorites right now are April, Michael, Kaysar, and Rachel. The others I'll just have to wait and see about. Haha. 


Oh yes, we are here in Maui and we had to buy a videotape so we could tape it then watch it. Reija and I are large big brother fans of the past. So the new twists are pretty cool. I really hate how the boy toy men are all...uhhh I'm cool and such and the bombshell women are all little hot shits. Anyhow the new HOH room rawks. The house itself is SO big and colorful, altho I really got used to the old house well. I am a creature of habit so it will take time. 
The first challenge looked so easy, OMG. HELLO???? CAN WE MAKE BASkETS???? OK, I could sink many.

Not sure about the girl who made the first HOH. She seems.....so serious.

Let's see what happens next week


----------



## Marisol (Jul 9, 2005)

I watched it and I am hooked. The only thing that I don't like about the cast is that they are all too hollywood for me. What ever happened to real people... remember Chicken George? Other than that, I liked it and will be watching it.


----------



## tashbash (Jul 10, 2005)

So did anyone else see the previews for the rest of the show and see the chick push open a secret door that she found in one of the walls?


----------



## Marisol (Jul 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *tashbash* So did anyone else see the previews for the rest of the show and see the chick push open a secret door that she found in one of the walls? Yup.. I wonder what that is all about.


----------



## redrocks (Jul 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *tashbash* So did anyone else see the previews for the rest of the show and see the chick push open a secret door that she found in one of the walls? Yes, I did see that. I also read somewhere that since they built a new house, they had people live in it for a week prior to the cast arriving so the camera people could get used to the new house and get out all the kinks. Those people said the entire time they were there, that it seemed like there should be another room. (based on the layout of the house). They never found it though.

That secret room could be interesting. I wonder if they are going to keep it a secret and just see if they find it or if they are going to give them clues.

I can't wait for the next episode this week!


----------



## Geek (Jul 11, 2005)

I can't wait either!! We love this show. Did you see that girl discovering that secret room?


----------



## redrocks (Jul 12, 2005)

Big Brother is on tonight! YAY!


----------



## Geek (Jul 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *redrocks* 

Big Brother is on tonight! YAY!







Yeah! We are all over it! Let's talk about it after it is over. Remember, we are on the west coast, so don't spoil it for us



HUGS


----------



## smilingface (Jul 12, 2005)

I love Big Brother! Marisol I remember Chicken George. That was the first BB right? The one with Brittney and Eddie (who won). I have been watching it since the beginning. Did you know that Josh from BB1 is dating Erika from BB4. Jokersupdates has some great stuff on BB.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 13, 2005)

Who watched it tonight? Here are my thoughts on tonight's episode.

SPOILERS

I do not like Rachel (the HOH). I think she could have made it a fun game for everyone to try to find out where the room was. I mean, think about it. There is nothing else for anyone to do and wouldn't you want to try to make friends with everyone. I hope that Ashlea gets kicked off. Why? Well, I really like Kaysar and I think he would contribute more to the house. Really digging Eric (the Fireman) and also Michael. I thought that Jennifer was shady with the whole HOH room and locking herself in there.


----------



## Geek (Jul 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

Who watched it tonight? Here are my thoughts on tonight's episode. 







SPOILERS

I do not like Rachel (the HOH). I think she could have made it a fun game for everyone to try to find out where the room was. I mean, think about it. There is nothing else for anyone to do and wouldn't you want to try to make friends with everyone. I hope that Ashlea gets kicked off. Why? Well, I really like Kaysar and I think he would contribute more to the house. Really digging Eric (the Fireman) and also Michael. I thought that Jennifer was shady with the whole HOH room and locking herself in there.




We saw it. This is going to be a good show this season. 
Rachel is going to be booted asap, I can tell you that. She is just to sneaky and powerful


----------



## Marisol (Jul 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* We saw it. This is going to be a good show this season. Rachel is going to be booted asap, I can tell you that. She is just to sneaky and powerful

I have been trying to figure out who is paired with what person. Any ideas?


----------



## FairyRave (Jul 13, 2005)

No your not the only geek that is going to be watching. I absolutely love big brother. I'm glad that they have continued it for as long as they have. I love how they just found the secret room.


----------



## chellebelle99 (Jul 13, 2005)

i love BB but this season is kind of a bore they are all the same so young and stuff only one old guy and no one like is best friends already and they are all so stone cold no one really shows emotion. I hope Ashlea goes home b/c kaysar is such a good guy, im not too sure i like eric hes trying to kick all the girls off i mean hes sooo insecure lol! and no hott boys i mean last season we had some serious eye candy w/ Drew omg i will marry him ahah! but this season kaysar is the best looking in my opinion michael is too tan, howie is too inlove w/ himself and the other dude is just well there haha! and the girls i mean one blonde bimbo, and the rest who can even remember their names i certainly can't well sure hope it gets more interesting!


----------



## smilingface (Jul 13, 2005)

I like Kaser too. I hope Ashlea goes home. It is always hard to be the first one to go home. I wonder if they are going to put the evicted houseguests in seclusion like they did last year. The last six or seven houseguest got to go to Mexico I think. I guess we will find out.


----------



## Geek (Jul 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *smilingface* 

I like Kaser too. I hope Ashlea goes home. It is always hard to be the first one to go home. I wonder if they are going to put the evicted houseguests in seclusion like they did last year. The last six or seven houseguest got to go to Mexico I think. I guess we will find out. 


Ok, have you all figured out what girls have boob jobs in there? I have spotted a few


----------



## Blondtgr (Jul 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Ok, have you all figured out what girls have boob jobs in there? I have spotted a few Well I figured Janelle does because she's the VIP waitress or something who parades around in lingerie. Haha. 
the episode last night was interesting. I really like Kaysar too. I actually like Rachel because she is strong, but yeah, I'm pretty sure she'll be kicked as soon as it's possible. I'm disappointed because like only one of the guys is remotely hot to me. Last year, Drew was so incredibly hot and I was so lucky because he won so he was always there! haha. I think Howie is HILARIOUS though, how stupid is he? Especially the conversation with the gay guy, Beau!

Howie: So are you here just for the money?

Beau: Well, I also want to inform people about my lifestyle

Howie: So you want us all to be personal shoppers? (he was so not joking)

Beau: Uh...no...I'm gay.

And then Howie proceeds to "check him out"??? Haha. Howie dressed up was pretty funny too especially when he said "I haven't worn women's clothes in a while" (paraphrasing). Howie can be annoying though. I thought Ashlea might be with Howie because I couldn't figure out why she asked HIM...besides maybe being strong which definitely didn't help anyway? It was just strange to me.


----------



## smilingface (Jul 14, 2005)

Howie was cracking me up. I liked when he told Janelle she was to old for him and she said "I am only 25" and he said he liked them between 18 and 23. Too funny.


----------



## chellebelle99 (Jul 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *smilingface* Howie was cracking me up. I liked when he told Janelle she was to old for him and she said "I am only 25" and he said he liked them between 18 and 23. Too funny. haha yea she was like excuse me im 25 hes such a nut and he liked that lipstick and wearing that bra he thinks hes a god!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 14, 2005)

What was up with Ashlea crying when she was nominated?!?! Come one.. you don't even know these people. Give me a break.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *smilingface* Howie was cracking me up. I liked when he told Janelle she was to old for him and she said "I am only 25" and he said he liked them between 18 and 23. Too funny. Makes me glad that I am 26!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 15, 2005)

DId you guys watch tonight? Will post my thoughts below so I don't spoil for anyone.

~*~SPOILERS~*~

I was so glad Ashlea was kicked out. I liked Kaysar much better than her. I knew he and Michael were buddies. I just knew it. I love how the pairs are so mismatched. I for sure thought April and Eric were married. I feel sorry for James and Sarah though. Dating and not being able to be with one another. Not sure who I am rooting yet but this will surely be an interesting season. What did you all think?


----------



## redrocks (Jul 15, 2005)

I found it very interesting that James and Sarah voted differently last night. That should be interesting to see how it plays out.

I'm glad that Ashlea is gone. I really want to see Kaysar say in the house. He's an interesting person.

Husband and I picked three of the pairs before the show started. Although I'm kicking myself for not picking the firefighter Eric and the ER nurse as a pair! (DUH, I'm an EMT and should have seen that as a natural fit) I felt so stupid after that!





I am disapointed that almost everyone knows that the house is full of pairs. I would have liked to see that surprise last longer than a week! I guess the houseguests just can't keep their mouths shut and have leaked clues.


----------



## Blondtgr (Jul 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *redrocks* I found it very interesting that James and Sarah voted differently last night. That should be interesting to see how it plays out.
I'm glad that Ashlea is gone. I really want to see Kaysar say in the house. He's an interesting person.

Did James and Sarah vote differently? I thought just Janelle and Howie voted for Ashlea to stay? Wait....now that I'm thinking about it, I guess James did vote to evict Kaysar. Then Howie must have voted for Ashlea to go then, I guess Rachel got to him? The pairs were not a surprise to me at all. Michael and Kaysar were obvious since the first episode(they told us then) because they both went to the bathroom, hugged each other and shook hands. Obviously they didn't just meet. I wonder what Sorority April and Jennifer were in? I'm in one, so I'd like to look it up. That's fun. I knew April wasn't married to Eric because we saw her husband when she was packing, and because he said he had like 2 kids and I think she'd be the kind of girl to get married before the kids, for some reason. I am really really glad Kaysar's staying, too. I really hope Janelle leaves soon, then it's one pair down!


----------



## Geek (Jul 15, 2005)

Yeah! Last night's was pretty good!





Originally Posted by *Blondtgr* 

I am really really glad Kaysar's staying, too. I really hope Janelle leaves soon, then it's one pair down!


----------



## smilingface (Jul 15, 2005)

Yeah, I am glad Kaser is staying too. I am not sure if I like Eric though. Something about him bugs me. I think it will be hard for James and Sarah to stay together in the BB house. With all of the backstabbing that goes on you never know what will happen next.


----------



## Geek (Jul 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *smilingface* 

Yeah, I am glad Kaser is staying too. I am not sure if I like Eric though. Something about him bugs me. I think it will be hard for James and Sarah to stay together in the BB house. With all of the backstabbing that goes on you never know what will happen next. 


OH ya, James and Sarah! I do believe that IMHO, that James is WAY lucky to have a chick like Sarah!!!! I mean, she is sick and he is just ....ok . One thing, she seems very high maintenance though!!


----------



## Blondtgr (Jul 17, 2005)

Ugh I was so mad when James was saying that stuff about the war in front of Kaysar. Not only did he sound/look extremely ignorant, but it's so disrespectful to Kaysar! I was worried that Kaysar wouldn't be able to get through to him, but it sounds like he did slightly, at least. And I really don't like Eric. At all. I know he's HoH, but like...when was he elected boss of the whole house? Everything isn't HIS decision. Yikes. I wouldn't want to be in there with him. And I'm starting to actually like Janelle! She's waaaay smarter than she's been portrayed. The chess thing was totally genius. And I like Michael and Janelle...so...I don't want either of them to leave. So I hope somebody gets veto and then Eric decides there's someone else he wants to leave more.


----------



## Geek (Jul 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Blondtgr* 

Ugh I was so mad when James was saying that stuff about the war in front of Kaysar. Not only did he sound/look extremely ignorant, but it's so disrespectful to Kaysar! I was worried that Kaysar wouldn't be able to get through to him, but it sounds like he did slightly, at least. And I really don't like Eric. At all. I know he's HoH, but like...when was he elected boss of the whole house? Everything isn't HIS decision. Yikes. I wouldn't want to be in there with him. And I'm starting to actually like Janelle! She's waaaay smarter than she's been portrayed. The chess thing was totally genius. And I like Michael and Janelle...so...I don't want either of them to leave. So I hope somebody gets veto and then Eric decides there's someone else he wants to leave more. 


Ok, my take is that I now HATE ERIC...WTF is up his ass? Geeeeeeeez. Some kinda ruler or house dad? Losing Respect for FIREMEN!!! LMAO. He'll be voted off very soon. I mean, he broke the alliance, and that will come up soon from the GUYS, im sure.
I am liking Janelle MORE AND MORE. Yeah, I know she is super cute and hot, BUT she seems super intelligent. Let's see how it goes.

Blondtgr, I see what you are saying regarding the political discussion and Kaysar, but they did talk about it later on the couch. I feel James wasn't being disrespectful, he was just stating how he felt. I was super surprized that ERIC, a fireman, was against fighting terrorists on the offensive. WOW, I mean his NYC collegues were killed by terrorists in planes, but that just shows you about ERIC...a big KNOB. LOL

So let's see how it goes, but I am rooting for Janelle to win this vote off.


----------



## Blondtgr (Jul 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Ok, my take is that I now HATE ERIC...WTF is up his ass? Geeeeeeeez. Some kinda ruler or house dad? Losing Respect for FIREMEN!!! LMAO. He'll be voted off very soon. I mean, he broke the alliance, and that will come up soon from the GUYS, im sure.
I am liking Janelle MORE AND MORE. Yeah, I know she is super cute and hot, BUT she seems super intelligent. Let's see how it goes.

Blondtgr, I see what you are saying regarding the political discussion and Kaysar, but they did talk about it later on the couch. I feel James wasn't being disrespectful, he was just stating how he felt. I was super surprized that ERIC, a fireman, was against fighting terrorists on the offensive. WOW, I mean his NYC collegues were killed by terrorists in planes, but that just shows you about ERIC...a big KNOB. LOL

So let's see how it goes, but I am rooting for Janelle to win this vote off.

Yeah, I was insanely surprised that Eric was actually against the war. I think he understood the difference between the terrorists and the war though. That's where James was a little off. I only really thought James was being disrespectful because he seemed really into the war and he was talking about it being good while Kaysar was there...and it has not effected him in a good way. I liked Kaysar's views the best, it was cool to hear how he feels being an Iraqi AND an American. He wants them to be able to find order...but the civillian killings and forceful way we've gone about it isn't the best. I liked it when they were talking on the couch, very informative for me! 
I don't know if I want Janelle or Michael to stay if I had to choose...how about both? heh. I want someone else to leave. like...Jennifer.


----------



## Geek (Jul 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Blondtgr* 

Yeah, I was insanely surprised that Eric was actually against the war. I think he understood the difference between the terrorists and the war though. That's where James was a little off. I only really thought James was being disrespectful because he seemed really into the war and he was talking about it being good while Kaysar was there...and it has not effected him in a good way. I liked Kaysar's views the best, it was cool to hear how he feels being an Iraqi AND an American. He wants them to be able to find order...but the civillian killings and forceful way we've gone about it isn't the best. I liked it when they were talking on the couch, very informative for me! 
I don't know if I want Janelle or Michael to stay if I had to choose...how about both? heh. I want someone else to leave. like...Jennifer.




But what Kaysar forgot was that Saddam and his sons killed EXTREMELY more people than any road side bombers do! He and Eric need to get a clue that those brutal killings are over and kids are back in school


----------



## Marisol (Jul 17, 2005)

I forgot to watch it last night... can someone do a brief recap for me?


----------



## Geek (Jul 17, 2005)

I'll just copy in the recap from CBS:

DECEPTION, LIES &amp; BROKEN TIES:

CAPPY NOMINATES MICHAEL &amp; JANELLE

Alliance architect Eric wins HoH in an aptly themed game of true and false. As the next round of nominations loom, will Eric remain true to his early alliances? Or will he prove false to his bonded bros and throw them to the mercy of the vote? Ultimately, Eric reneges on his early promise of protection and nominates Michael and Janelle to face eviction.

BE AFRAID. BE VERY AFRAID.

Reactions to Ashlea's departure include Sarah's wistful farewell to the innocent days of the BIG BROTHER house, and Eric's "See ya, don't let the door hit your butt on the way out."

Last episode's HoH competition came down to two finalists, Eric and Janelle. Victor Eric sums up his opponent: "Out of everybodyâ€¦it had to be Janelle, who I have absolutely no use for at all!" But according to Michael, Eric's victory tears are of relief, because fearless leader Eric ain't so brave when it comes to brainy bombshell Janelle. Kaysar voices his mistrust of their new HoH, and Janelle cements the sentiment with, "I wasn't excited at all when he won. In fact, I felt like throwing up in the pool."

A weeper Eric might be, but it turns out he and James have been pulling double duty on the strategy front. The pair planned the decoy second vote to turn their housemates against Michael. Janelle and Kaysar wonder who cast the other vote against Kaysar, but are left guessing.

Cappy heads to claim the HoH Room and his treats, which include energy drinks, low-carb beers and family pictures. With tears in his eyes, Eric shares a public hug with an equally tearful Maggie, setting off James' suspicions. Janelle has ceased to be snowballed by Eric as she snipes, "Eric's always crying. I swear to god he's an actor. He's crying every fricken five minutes! He cries at the drop of a hat!"

WET &amp; WILD SUMMER

Ivette gets creative, delving into her childhood memories for some summer fun. "Ivette's super-slide was made of trash bags," Janelle smirks, adding that the "ghetto thing that she made" might be Ivette's style, but not hers. The others have a blast with the wet and wild fun in the sun, with Beau pronouncing the slide "quite fabulous!"

After April continues her hatchet job on Michael's unwanted advances towards some of the girls, Michael cops a verbal beating from decorum-defender Eric. Jennifer remarks, "It just shows how hypocritical everyone is, that you say something, but then Eric says it and it's fine." Eric throws fuel on the fire, saying Michael's behavior borders on harassment, leaving Michael to snarl, "Eric has failed to realize that I am not his employee."

Smart and sharp, Janelle is the queen of her chess game, and the boys are her pawns. If only life in the house were as clear-cut as on the checkered board, then we would have a winner in this Florida babe.

The tone of the house changes with a conversation about the Iraq war. James argues his viewpoint, which differs drastically from Eric's. It is up to Kaysar to remind them both that in war, people die regardless of their beliefs, teachings or political leanings. It is enough to bring the two pups into a humbled silence.

A BIG BEAU ON TOP

Beau decides to amuse himself with a sleeping Kaysar. Crawling on top of him, he playfully teases his housemate, who declares soon after, "I am not homophobic, but recently he's getting a little aggressive!"

FOUL FOOD HOEDOWN

When it comes to chowing down and blowing chunks, these HouseGuests excel. First to feast were Howie and James, pitifully puking their ice-clam sundaes into nearby buckets. Not alone in their foul-food failure, Rachel and April timed out, while Ivette and Sarah wimped out woefully. Janelle and Beau stand up to the beating of their pepper-only pizza, even though she "was blowing chunks everywhere." Michael and Kaysar make short work of their Tuna Malt, while vegetarian Maggie leaves partner Jen to conquer their chocolate-covered snakes solo. In the bonus round for wine and beer, Michael and Janelle volunteer. Eric pulls rank, bumping Janelle to down the sandwiches and wins the booze. Of Eric, Janelle complains, "He's such a spotlight stealer! I hate him."

MISDIRECTIONS AND MISDEMEANORS

Sarah confides in Maggie that she doesn't want to follow Eric's directive to lie to Michael about her vote. Maggie tells Eric that Sarah thinks he's "not being honest" over Michael's nomination. Eric shrugs, as he knows Sarah is in league with James and that "James is trying to manipulate everybody." The pre-nomination plotting begins as Cappy interviews his housemates individually. Revealing to his clique that he is planning on evicting Michael, he tells Michael to look him in the eye and trust him when he says he doesn't know who he's putting up for eviction yet.

ET TU, CAPPY?

Last-minute jitters are obvious as the HouseGuests ponder their futures. Cappy calls for the Nomination Ceremony, and the HouseGuests learn their fate: Michael and Janelle are nominated. Eric admits he underestimated Janelle, and that he put Michael up because he's such a strong player. Janelle says she's a fighter and will not sit and play witch to Eric, while Michael promises to take out all of Eric's sheep together.

Is this the end for Michael or Janelle? Who will win the PoV, which can change everything? Don't miss the next nerve-wracking episode of BIG BROTHER 6 on Tuesday, July 19, ET/PT, only on CBS.





Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

I forgot to watch it last night... can someone do a brief recap for me?


----------



## smilingface (Jul 17, 2005)

Great recap. I didn't know that Eric and James planned the second vote to Kasar. Pretty sneaky. Anyway, I agree with everyone. I love Janelle. She is definately smarter than everyone thinks. I think another reason Eric wants Janelle gone is that he knows that she doesn't like him and won't put up with his bs. I would really like Eric to go. He is a bully. If anyone disagrees with him, he gets so mad. I think the next hoh should nominate Eric. Or they should use the 6 finger plan. Remember that from last season? Nokomis thought it up. That is how they got Jace out. I guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 18, 2005)

Whoa! Looks like I missed a good show.


----------



## tashbash (Jul 19, 2005)

Recap me on the six finger thing please. I must have forgot what that was?


----------



## Geek (Jul 20, 2005)

Anyone watch tonight's episode(7-19)?? Ok....can I scream something? Can I????? I HATE ERIC. What an as*****!!! Sheesh, tonight, when he pushed and puched the others. He is some so called self prolaimed leader of the house. He is DAMN lucky that Michael didn't win the VETO and save himself. I really hope Kasar avenges Michael's eviction and kicks ERIC's ass right off the show. What kinda witch is April also? SHEESH. After she told Michael that she was married, he didn't do shit to her anymore.

Eric really has the house beleiving that Micheal is the evil one when it's really ERIC that is. The house will turn on each other so, ERIC will get his.


----------



## smilingface (Jul 20, 2005)

Ok the six finger plan was this. The HOH puts up 2 pawns. Then for the veto the hoh and 2 pawns pick their partners for the veto game. The person they want to leave is not one of these 6 people that play the veto game. Then when one of them wins the veto, they take off one of the pawns and put up the person they want to leave the bb house. That way he is sure to leave.


----------



## chellebelle99 (Jul 20, 2005)

OMG TONY I COMPLETELY AGREE with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! finally someone who thinks like me hahah! i mean eric is such a jerk he has to be the "alpha male" and tell everyone what to do and April what a little loser witch! Michael didn't even go near her after she said someting. ANd omg mike was right that eric only apologized and said he wouldn't let anything get physical BS he was ready to POP mike he only said it so people would view him as "noble" hes brainwashed them!!!!!! And Ivette(sp) is so CRazy like mike didn't even say anything to her and she gets pissed off and poor Kaysar he was trying to ask her what hapened and she went quote "cuban on his ass" ahha I really wanted Mike to win veto so Eric would have a problem but hopefully Kaysar or Janelle will win HOH next, because I HATE MAGGIE AND RACHEL pretty much everyone except mike, janelle, and beau.


----------



## Blondtgr (Jul 21, 2005)

I completely agree with you guys! Eric is such a loser...it was funny when Michael was taunting him(during the "intense" part) though. And then...why the heck did Ivette tell Kaysar that he didn't respect women??? It's completely the opposite. I have to say right now I only like Kaysar, Michael, Janelle, Howie(haha) and Rachel(just 'cause she's smart and I like how she's paired with Howie). Beau I would like...but...he just reports everything back to Eric like the rest of them. Once Eric's gone I'll like him. I really dislike maggie too...yuck. She and Eric need to be taken down now! I really don't want Michael to leave...but it seems like he will. Kaysar is so into not being looked at as a target(when he already is)...it doesn't make sense. He doesn't know what he's missing with the $$$ at the end if they both made it. I really thought they'd be the only pair with a chance to make it to the end together. I wonder if Kaysar will vote for Michael to leave just so he won't be seen as a target? That's kind of extreme.


----------



## smilingface (Jul 21, 2005)

I didn't understand the Ivette/Kasar fight either. She made no sense. And Eric, don't even get me started on him. I am suprised they didn't kick him out. He was out of control. They have kicked out previous houseguests for that kind of behavior. Then do you see when Eric said he was scared of Micheal after hearing that Micheal was talking behind his back. He was so full of it. What was he scared of? Micheal never threatened him. Eric needs to go but everyone is under his thumb so I don't know who (except for Janelle) would put him up for eviction if they get hoh. I guess we will see.


----------



## Blondtgr (Jul 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *smilingface* I didn't understand the Ivette/Kasar fight either. She made no sense. And Eric, don't even get me started on him. I am suprised they didn't kick him out. He was out of control. They have kicked out previous houseguests for that kind of behavior. Then do you see when Eric said he was scared of Micheal after hearing that Micheal was talking behind his back. He was so full of it. What was he scared of? Micheal never threatened him. Eric needs to go but everyone is under his thumb so I don't know who (except for Janelle) would put him up for eviction if they get hoh. I guess we will see. Well...while Eric was acting really dumb and menacing, he didn't pull a knife on anyone...that's why that one guy from BB2 was kicked out, right(I remember he thought it was like some erotic game...weird fetish)? And he like threw some chairs? Or was that second part somebody else?


----------



## chellebelle99 (Jul 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Blondtgr* Well...while Eric was acting really dumb and menacing, he didn't pull a knife on anyone...that's why that one guy from BB2 was kicked out, right(I remember he thought it was like some erotic game...weird fetish)? And he like threw some chairs? Or was that second part somebody else? in bb2 someone had a knife and got kicked out and in bb3 a guy like threw chairs and got kicked out hahah i hope eric gets kicked out that way MICHAEL AND JANELLE CAN STAY YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 21, 2005)

Fudge! I forgot to watch it again last night. Thanks for the recap.


----------



## Geek (Jul 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *chellebelle99* 

OMG TONY I COMPLETELY AGREE with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! finally someone who thinks like me hahah! i mean eric is such a jerk he has to be the "alpha male" and tell everyone what to do and April what a little loser witch! Michael didn't even go near her after she said someting. ANd omg mike was right that eric only apologized and said he wouldn't let anything get physical BS he was ready to POP mike he only said it so people would view him as "noble" hes brainwashed them!!!!!! And Ivette(sp) is so CRazy like mike didn't even say anything to her and she gets pissed off and poor Kaysar he was trying to ask her what hapened and she went quote "cuban on his ass" ahha I really wanted Mike to win veto so Eric would have a problem but hopefully Kaysar or Janelle will win HOH next, because I HATE MAGGIE AND RACHEL pretty much everyone except mike, janelle, and beau. 


I sooooo hate Eric, what a knob. This somes from me, an alpha male. I wouldn't even think to act like that cuz people would think I was an as*****. But he gets away with it!!!!!


----------



## Geek (Jul 21, 2005)

Quote:


I completely agree with you guys! Eric is such a loser...it was funny when Michael was taunting him(during the "intense" part) though. And then...why the heck did Ivette tell Kaysar that he didn't respect women??? It's completely the opposite. 


Yep, I sooo hate Eric. 





Quote:


I have to say right now I only like Kaysar, Michael, Janelle, Howie(haha) and Rachel(just 'cause she's smart and I like how she's paired with Howie). 


Yep, me also! 





Quote:


Beau I would like...but...he just reports everything back to Eric like the rest of them. Once Eric's gone I'll like him. I really dislike maggie too...yuck. She and Eric need to be taken down now! I really don't want Michael to leave...but it seems like he will. Kaysar is so into not being looked at as a target(when he already is)...it doesn't make sense. He doesn't know what he's missing with the $$ at the end if they both made it. I really thought they'd be the only pair with a chance to make it to the end together. I wonder if Kaysar will vote for Michael to leave just so he won't be seen as a target? That's kind of extreme.OMG, I know what you are saying




Agreed!


----------



## Geek (Jul 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Blondtgr* 

Well...while Eric was acting really dumb and menacing, he didn't pull a knife on anyone...that's why that one guy from BB2 was kicked out, right(I remember he thought it was like some erotic game...weird fetish)? And he like threw some chairs? Or was that second part somebody else? 


What a lier Eric was that he "would never get physical". HELLO???? HE WAS TRYING TO GET PHYSICAL. I mean it says allot about him when he takes someone elses word for it about the whole "talking about his family" issue. How stupid is it when someone takes someone else's word for it from someone YOU DON"T EVEN KNOW and bust another guy you had an alliance with. CAPITAL L


----------



## Geek (Jul 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *chellebelle99* 

in bb2 someone had a knife and got kicked out and in bb3 a guy like threw chairs and got kicked out hahah i hope eric gets kicked out that way MICHAEL AND JANELLE CAN STAY YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


I remember that!!! He was booted


----------



## smilingface (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes, I guess you are right about Eric not actually hurting anyone. The two guys in bb2 and bb3 were more physical and could have hurt people with their actions. Still I think if bb hadn't gotten involved he would have punched Michael. And I agree Tony, he didn't even hear the conversation between Michael and Janelle. While it was wrong, how did he know if anything was actually said. Rachel could have been making it up. Eric is such a jerk.


----------



## Geek (Jul 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *smilingface* 

Yes, I guess you are right about Eric not actually hurting anyone. The two guys in bb2 and bb3 were more physical and could have hurt people with their actions. Still I think if bb hadn't gotten involved he would have punched Michael. And I agree Tony, he didn't even hear the conversation between Michael and Janelle. While it was wrong, how did he know if anything was actually said. Rachel could have been making it up. Eric is such a jerk. 


I just wanna see how long before they all get a clue about ERIC. Was nice to see ERIC fail during the VETO COMP


----------



## chellebelle99 (Jul 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* I just wanna see how long before they all get a clue about ERIC. Was nice to see ERIC fail during the VETO COMP hah I know he looked like a troll hahha im mean but hes such a dope! and his accent just gets more confusing i had no idea what he was saying when he was telling rachel think smarter he sed like sink smauta


----------



## Blondtgr (Jul 22, 2005)

So...Michael's gone. Do you guys think that Kaysar voted for him to stay or not??? I was thinking he didn't...but then who would've been that one vote? James? Hmmm. Now that Kaysar's HOH Eric better be praying!!! I hope he puts up Eric and Maggie, that would be good.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Blondtgr* So...Michael's gone. Do you guys think that Kaysar voted for him to stay or not??? I was thinking he didn't...but then who would've been that one vote? James? Hmmm. Now that Kaysar's HOH Eric better be praying!!! I hope he puts up Eric and Maggie, that would be good. It was a good episode. I was so happy when Kaysay won! Yay!!!! Eric looked pissed and by the way, I just noticed this but he is freaking short. I hope he nominates Eric and Ivette. She gets on my nerves. 
I am sad cause my eye candy is gone.


----------



## Blondtgr (Jul 22, 2005)

Haha yes he is short. that's why he got so pissed when Michael called him a Midget(right before he came over all menacingly). He has a major short guy complex(and I think that's why he worked so much on his body building, to make up for it or something). Yeah, Ivette's annoying, too...

You know, Julie looked really suspicious when they were talking about "anything can happen..." with Michael right before the HOH competition. I hope that means they'll have a chance to come back in the house again(like in BB3...I don't remember if they did it in any other ones?).


----------



## Geek (Jul 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Blondtgr* 

So...Michael's gone. Do you guys think that Kaysar voted for him to stay or not??? I was thinking he didn't...but then who would've been that one vote? James? Hmmm. Now that Kaysar's HOH Eric better be praying!!! I hope he puts up Eric and Maggie, that would be good. 


Yep, was a pretty good episode, but ERIC needs to be nominated! YAY Kasar won it. Let's see if he will "AVENGE" like he says....regarding ERIC.
Janelle needs to quit smoking, asap. That is gross for such a hote chic. LOL

Yes I did notice Julie Chen said that "anything can happen..."

It's gettin good!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Yes I did notice Julie Chen said that "anything can happen..."
It's gettin good!

I think that they may bring some of them back! It definitely is getting good!


----------



## chellebelle99 (Jul 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I think that they may bring some of them back! It definitely is getting good! YEA that'd be awesome except if eric gets evicted next which he hopefully wil it would suck if he got to come back in the house ya know like i would be mad! yea and i definately want maggie and eric to be put up i definatley despise them both.


----------



## redrocks (Jul 22, 2005)

I guess I'm not the only one who caught Julie looking a little sneaky. I think they might bring people back in the house.

And did I hear correctly, Julie is going to tell the house guests that everyone has a partner? If so, I don't like that idea. It would be better kept a secret. Granted, most of them suspect that they all have partners, but it's not confirmed. That could drastically change the way the game is played.

Ya, know, I said to my husband during the show, that I used to like Eric and now I can't stand him. He's such a tool! Ken (hubby) keep saying that Eric has "little man syndrome". He makes me laugh!

I hope Kaysar plays it smart now that Michael is out of the house. If he goes and starts trying to avenge him, it's only going to get Kaysar kicked out.

Can't wait for the next episode!


----------



## smilingface (Jul 22, 2005)

Kasar promised Eric he wouldn't nominate him if he got hoh. Kasar, being the honest guy that he is, will probably keep his word, unfortunately. I think he will nominate Ivette but I don't know who else he would nominate. We will just have to wait and see.


----------



## chellebelle99 (Jul 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *smilingface* Kasar promised Eric he wouldn't nominate him if he got hoh. Kasar, being the honest guy that he is, will probably keep his word, unfortunately. I think he will nominate Ivette but I don't know who else he would nominate. We will just have to wait and see. i dont care who he nominates i know it won't be janelle going home this week yes i LOVE her!!!!


----------



## Blondtgr (Jul 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *smilingface* Kasar promised Eric he wouldn't nominate him if he got hoh. Kasar, being the honest guy that he is, will probably keep his word, unfortunately. I think he will nominate Ivette but I don't know who else he would nominate. We will just have to wait and see. Yeah...but when he talked to Kaysar in his room, he said "that alliance has gone to shit" to him. Uhh...that makes me think Kaysar will nominate him. Get some good revenge. Eric definitely deserves it. Eric didn't stay true to his word(which included Michael), and Eric was definitely trying to get at Kaysar next.


----------



## Geek (Jul 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *chellebelle99* 

i dont care who he nominates i know it won't be janelle going home this week yes i LOVE her!!!! 


I agree, I like her too!


----------



## Geek (Jul 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Blondtgr* 

Yeah...but when he talked to Kaysar in his room, he said "that alliance has gone to shit" to him. Uhh...that makes me think Kaysar will nominate him. Get some good revenge. Eric definitely deserves it. Eric didn't stay true to his word(which included Michael), and Eric was definitely trying to get at Kaysar next. 


Kaysar will hopefully get some good revenge!


----------



## chellebelle99 (Jul 23, 2005)

OMg i saw Access HOllywood tonight and they showed JANELLE'S MUGSHOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! she was arrested for shoplifting AND DRUNK DRIVING!!!!!!!!!! she pleaded (sp) guilty to both!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i was shocked i still love her anyways though!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 23, 2005)

Here is a pic of it,



http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/0721052bigbro2.html


----------



## Blondtgr (Jul 23, 2005)

Yikes. Have to say I'm not surprised though...while I think she's very smart, I definitely didn't blink reading that. I think she doesn't really care about values or whatever...she's kind of into trashing herself, not that much self respect. Isn't that what Howie said something about? Like "She doesn't have self respect, so she'd do anything!". That comes to mind, I'm not sure if it was him...James I think actually! It's good she pleaded guilty. Better to fess up.


----------



## Geek (Jul 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

Here is a pic of it,




http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/0721052bigbro2.html 


GASPSS!!!!!!!!!!!! WHOA lmao


----------



## Marisol (Jul 23, 2005)

She doesn't look that hot now.


----------



## chellebelle99 (Jul 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* She doesn't look that hot now. poor baby JANELLE maybe she needs the money to satisfy her expensive taste in clothing LOL, but thats one of the better looking mug shots of people ive seen


----------



## smilingface (Jul 23, 2005)

Wow that is something. I still like her though.


----------



## chellebelle99 (Jul 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *smilingface* Wow that is something. I still like her though. me 2!


----------



## Blondtgr (Jul 24, 2005)

I so wish Kaysar had put up Eric...but I think Maggie and James is a good choice, too. I didn't like Sarah, but now that Kaysar kind of has her in his clutch, I think she'll be good. Howie is still hilarious. I don't ever want him to leave. Jedi??? haha. I'm actually seriously thinking that Rachel and Howie could possibly make it to the end. They're good, pretty under the radar(besides Howie being with Kaysar and Janelle), smart(or at least Rachel is). What's kind of funny is that Howie is just as touchy feely(mostly with Rachel, though, which makes sense since he knows her and feels comfortable with her) as Michael was, and what he says/does could be "sexual harassment" in Eric's terms, too. Strange. Eric seriously needs to be brought down from his high horse...even though he isn't HOH anymore he still kind of acts like he's in charge of things. I'm glad Kaysar didn't put up Janelle because they have an agreement! That would've seriously disappointed me if he had. It was a good episode!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 24, 2005)

It was a good episode. i didn't see it coming that he would nominate Maggie. I thought for sure that he would nominate Ivette and James. Wow... it will be a very interesting time in the house. I wonder who will win the POV,

Does anyone wonder if Ivette is with Maggie? You know.. it could be another secret.


----------



## chellebelle99 (Jul 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* It was a good episode. i didn't see it coming that he would nominate Maggie. I thought for sure that he would nominate Ivette and James. Wow... it will be a very interesting time in the house. I wonder who will win the POV, 
Does anyone wonder if Ivette is with Maggie? You know.. it could be another secret.

i KNEW he would nominate maggie and JAmes, and Ivetes not with Maggie in the house b/c i remember in the very 1 episode she kissed a girl with like wavy hair and i knew she was gay anyone else remember that??


----------



## Geek (Jul 24, 2005)

NO SHIT!!! Why didn't be put up Eric. He needed to cut the head of the snake off. oh well, let's see what happens next

OMG, Howie is funny with the jedi thing.

Yeah, ERIC still acts like he is in charge and someone has to change that. Kaysar had the perfect oppt to do that and he didn't. It could be that Kaysar promised that he would give ERIC one week or something..

It's gettin' good!!!

PS I still like Janelle, but please stop smoking sheesh









Originally Posted by *Blondtgr* 

I so wish Kaysar had put up Eric...but I think Maggie and James is a good choice, too. I didn't like Sarah, but now that Kaysar kind of has her in his clutch, I think she'll be good. Howie is still hilarious. I don't ever want him to leave. Jedi??? haha. I'm actually seriously thinking that Rachel and Howie could possibly make it to the end. They're good, pretty under the radar(besides Howie being with Kaysar and Janelle), smart(or at least Rachel is). What's kind of funny is that Howie is just as touchy feely(mostly with Rachel, though, which makes sense since he knows her and feels comfortable with her) as Michael was, and what he says/does could be "sexual harassment" in Eric's terms, too. Strange. Eric seriously needs to be brought down from his high horse...even though he isn't HOH anymore he still kind of acts like he's in charge of things. I'm glad Kaysar didn't put up Janelle because they have an agreement! That would've seriously disappointed me if he had. It was a good episode!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 24, 2005)

I think he showed that he was trustworthy to Eric by not nominating him. However... I think that in the future he will avenge Micheal. Besides, he is getting Eric in a different way. By nominating two people that he likes.


----------



## Geek (Jul 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

I think he showed that he was trustworthy to Eric by not nominating him. However... I think that in the future he will avenge Micheal. Besides, he is getting Eric in a different way. By nominating two people that he likes. 


I hope he DOES avenge Micheal!!!


----------



## smilingface (Jul 24, 2005)

Kasar didn't put up Eric because he promised him he wouldn't. But he did the next best thing and that is putting up Eric's partner. I thought it was brilliant! Kasar is always thinking! I hope he goes far in the house. I think he might suspect about Maggie and Eric and that is why he put her up. Now he will see Eric trying to keep her in and he will know about their partnership. Howie was too funny! He is a Jedi. Ha!


----------



## Blondtgr (Jul 24, 2005)

I don't know who's going to win veto, but I hope nobody who will change it wins(though if someone does, he could just put up Eric and that would be really great as well)!!! I want to see one of them leave for sure. They're both so sneaky...though I do think James is smarter than Maggie is.


----------



## chellebelle99 (Jul 24, 2005)

i dont know how dumb sarah and james must think kaysar is i mean he KNOWS they are a real couple and by them lying to him it just makes things stickier and james doesnt have a very good poker face he LOOKED SOOO NERVOUS when he was lying to Kaysar i mean c'mon i am kinda glad they didnt win the food comp , i mean RACHEL COULDNT SPELL broccoli what is wrong with her?? janelle i mean did anyone think she would get spaghetti right and poor howie they gave him rhubarb and the smart one james gets ham ahhaha


----------



## Marisol (Jul 24, 2005)

H-A-M! Who selected the food that they had to spell out? I want that job!


----------



## Geek (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh I know!!!!!!!!! James will be busted ASS when Kaysar finds out





Originally Posted by *chellebelle99* 

i dont know how dumb sarah and james must think kaysar is i mean he KNOWS they are a real couple and by them lying to him it just makes things stickier


----------



## chellebelle99 (Jul 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Oh I know!!!!!!!!! James will be busted ASS when Kaysar finds out I mean kaysar already wants him out and once he finds out that his "possible future ally SARAH" lied to him he'll be gunning for her as well


----------



## Geek (Jul 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *chellebelle99* 

I mean kaysar already wants him out and once he finds out that his "possible future ally SARAH" lied to him he'll be gunning for her as well 


Yep, I know! Good catch


----------



## Blondtgr (Jul 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *chellebelle99* I mean kaysar already wants him out and once he finds out that his "possible future ally SARAH" lied to him he'll be gunning for her as well Doubt it. She would say that James made her, she might even cry about it. She hated lying so much, you could tell. She really didn't want to do it. She trusts Kaysar which is huge. Kaysar could really use her to his advantage, it would be a complete waste to throw that away. Especially if/when he finds out she lied! Then he can really use her. She'd feel so bad, she'd probably do anything.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 25, 2005)

I thought that on Saturday they would reveal the couples?


----------



## Blondtgr (Jul 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I thought that on Saturday they would reveal the couples? Nope they did it a long time ago, on the tuesday after the first episode. Here are the couples(if you didn't figure it out already):Janelle/Ashlea

Michael/Kaysar

Howie/Rachel

Eric/Maggie

James/Sarah

April/Jennifer

Ivette/Beau


----------



## Marisol (Jul 25, 2005)

I meant that I thought that they were going to tell the people in the house that they are all partnered up. I must have misunderstood.


----------



## Blondtgr (Jul 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I meant that I thought that they were going to tell the people in the house that they are all partnered up. I must have misunderstood. Oh!!! Sorry! yeah I don't know if they're going to do that. I don't think I watched the very end of the last episode, so...


----------



## Marisol (Jul 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Blondtgr* Oh!!! Sorry! yeah I don't know if they're going to do that. I don't think I watched the very end of the last episode, so... That ok. I thought they mentioned it when they kicked off Michael. I guess we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## tashbash (Jul 26, 2005)

*Okay, I was visiting my family in Oklahoma over the weekend and we had a small tornado come through the town I was in and knocked out the power on Saturday night! So I didn't get to see the last episode, when does it come on again? By the way, Big Brother came on at 7:00 that night, our electricity went out at 6:30 and came back on at 8:05!!!!! I was SOOOO mad!*


----------



## Geek (Jul 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *tashbash* 

*Okay, I was visiting my family in Oklahoma over the weekend and we had a small tornado come through the town I was in and knocked out the power on Saturday night! So I didn't get to see the last episode, when does it come on again? By the way, Big Brother came on at 7:00 that night, our electricity went out at 6:30 and came back on at 8:05!!!!! I was SOOOO mad!* 


Ack, I hate tornados! Well, it's back tonight, check it out...we are! We have it set to record the entire series on Tivo


----------



## tashbash (Jul 26, 2005)

*Thanks to all of you guys posting, I won't be as lost as I thought I would. *


----------



## Marisol (Jul 27, 2005)

Anyone watching... The game is ON!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 27, 2005)

Ok.. this episode... OMG! I don't even know what to say. IMO, Eric got what he deserved. He betrayed Kaysar by putting up Michael and oh man, karma is no fun. I couldn't believe Ivette. Can she be more of a crybaby? This is the best show of the summer.


----------



## Blondtgr (Jul 27, 2005)

That episode was SO GOOD!!!! I am loving this new team...I hope they make it through, like they want to, but chances are it won't happen. the "four horsemen" got pretty far last season though, so you never know(and Drew won! Ohhh he was too cute). I love how Eric and Maggie never even saw it coming. How could they not see that? It was so great the way it played out though. Wow.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Blondtgr* That episode was SO GOOD!!!! I am loving this new team...I hope they make it through, like they want to, but chances are it won't happen. the "four horsemen" got pretty far last season though, so you never know(and Drew won! Ohhh he was too cute). I love how Eric and Maggie never even saw it coming. How could they not see that? It was so great the way it played out though. Wow.



The way they played it was a total game of chess. I loved it when Howie said "Its the Jedis against the Sith". Love him more and more every episode.


----------



## Geek (Jul 27, 2005)

New Mastermind = Kaysar! WOW He totally blew everyone away huh????? When he first didn't nominate Eric, I was like WTF, but he was thinking 3 steps ahead. OMG, is Eric a sore loser or what??? Sheesh This week was a AWESOME episode!!! One of the best. Reminds of when some others have "masterminded" coups in the house. Kaysar did AVENge bigtime and he should go down in the record book

Howie stole that from me, I always say that I am a Jedi



Howie is soo fun!!! Janelle is way soo the hot chic and I love her, she is funny, but I can stand smoking at all.





Bye bye Eric! They have the votes!





Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

The way they played it was a total game of chess. I loved it when Howie said "Its the Jedis against the Sith". Love him more and more every episode.


----------



## smilingface (Jul 27, 2005)

I agree awesome show! I liked when Eric said to Kasar "look me in the face and tell me you didn't blow the veto competition" and Kayser said "I can't do that." Awesome! You could tell that Eric was totally expecting Kasar to lie. He totally underestimated Kaysar. I can't wait until Eric is out the door!


----------



## Blondtgr (Jul 27, 2005)

I think the best Kaysar line was when he was talking to maggie at the end of the veto competition and she was bummed. She was like "You've sealed my fate!" and he said "no...I've sealed your partner's." That was SO GOOD! She freaked out massively!


----------



## chellebelle99 (Jul 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Blondtgr* I think the best Kaysar line was when he was talking to maggie at the end of the veto competition and she was bummed. She was like "You've sealed my fate!" and he said "no...I've sealed your partner's." That was SO GOOD! She freaked out massively! haha i know i like kaysar but i honestly think he's evil i mean do u see the look on his face when he says things like when he said that to maggie it was like pure rage, like his eyes look so evil and devilish uknow? but i do love janelle shes such a sweetie and howie is really cute too with his jedi behavior ahha. i love how everyone thought james and sarah were brother and sister i like them A LOT


----------



## Blondtgr (Jul 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *chellebelle99* haha i know i like kaysar but i honestly think he's evil i mean do u see the look on his face when he says things like when he said that to maggie it was like pure rage, like his eyes look so evil and devilish uknow? but i do love janelle shes such a sweetie and howie is really cute too with his jedi behavior ahha. i love how everyone thought james and sarah were brother and sister i like them A LOT He's not evil at all! Actually I'm hoping he's changing a lot of people's views on Iraqis especially in the South or whatever(my ex-boyfriend's roommate actually said "All muslims are terrorists" so...hopefully this might help change their views). I just think he's really smart. And he wanted some good revenge because they were so rude to him. They deserved what they got, that's for sure! Haha.


----------



## chellebelle99 (Jul 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Blondtgr* He's not evil at all! Actually I'm hoping he's changing a lot of people's views on Iraqis especially in the South or whatever(my ex-boyfriend's roommate actually said "All muslims are terrorists" so...hopefully this might help change their views). I just think he's really smart. And he wanted some good revenge because they were so rude to him. They deserved what they got, that's for sure! Haha. i know hes not like evil but the look in his eyes do you remember that and like when he was soooo enraged at ivette his eyes were soooooooo scary looking and he was like biting his lip


----------



## Blondtgr (Jul 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *chellebelle99* i know hes not like evil but the look in his eyes do you remember that and like when he was soooo enraged at ivette his eyes were soooooooo scary looking and he was like biting his lip Haha yeah he is kind of intimidating, I guess!


----------



## redrocks (Jul 28, 2005)

This has to be my all time favorite Big Brother episode.

I love Kaysar. He is so smart and he's always a few steps ahead! The look on Maggie's face was awsome! She couldn't believe that Kaysar played her and Eric the way he did.

I can't WAIT for the next episode!


----------



## tashbash (Jul 29, 2005)

*Okay, I was watching tonight's episode and I just have to say.....what the HELL was Julie Chen wearing!!! Pants with a tight spandex cuff!?! Is it 1984? Sorry it just really pains me to see that. Please don't be letting that trend come back!




*


----------



## Marisol (Jul 29, 2005)

Ding dong.. the midget is gone!


----------



## Sofia (Jul 29, 2005)

I enjoyed tonights episode until Maggie won HOH.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* I enjoyed tonights episode until Maggie won HOH. Me too! But that is what makes it better!

On a side note, I was watching "Made" on MTV last night and the girl who was getting made up went to a personal shopper and it was Beau!


----------



## Geek (Jul 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* 

I enjoyed tonights episode until Maggie won HOH. 


I know, Sofia!! I was LIKE, NOoooooooooooooooooo, NOT HER!!!!! Kaysar will be up on the block asap



He is my favorite player by far in the house. He is so well thought out and not all over the place like the Oompa Loompa who just left. Janelle running a close second!
This is perfect with Maggie winning HOH, check it out...she won HOH, Kaysar and Janelle are put up. Kaysar wins the VETO comp and vetos himself off, she puts up James and James is voted off. IMHO. Whattya think?

LOL Marisol about the midget. HE was such a dork!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* LOL Marisol about the midget. HE was such a dork! I know that I must sound like a total witch but I didn't like him. And don't even get me started on Ivette.


----------



## Geek (Jul 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

I know that I must sound like a total witch but I didn't like him. And don't even get me started on Ivette. 


Careful, she'll go LATIN on your ass


----------



## Blondtgr (Jul 29, 2005)

I was SO happy when Eric was out...and then Maggie won. What??? NO! I was so hyped for Janelle to win that, too. I can't see Kaysar leave, no way...he is the best. And his team is totally going to be fighting for him(hopefully). I don't really want James to leave either though...he is quite smart and I think he has what it takes, too. I don't want anyone on that team to leave...and wow, how stupid did Ivette come off tonight(not like it was a surprise)? Same with Jennifer and April. Beau did the right thing in just shutting up about the partner thing. hahaha. I like him except he's on the "other side".


----------



## Marisol (Jul 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Careful, she'll go LATIN on your ass I am latin too so she better watch out!


----------



## Geek (Jul 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

I am latin too so she better watch out!







Woooop there it is


----------



## redrocks (Jul 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* I know, Sofia!! I was LIKE, NOoooooooooooooooooo, NOT HER!!!!! Kaysar will be up on the block asap



He is my favorite player by far in the house. He is so well thought out and not all over the place like the Oompa Loompa who just left. Janelle running a close second!
This is perfect with Maggie winning HOH, check it out...she won HOH, Kaysar and Janelle are put up. Kaysar wins the VETO comp and vetos himself off, she puts up James and James is voted off. IMHO. Whattya think?

LOL Marisol about the midget. HE was such a dork!

I was the same way Tony! Maggie was the worst person in the house to get HOH last night! She's going to put up Kaysar and James, I just know it. I really like Kaysar and the game he's playing and I really don't want to see him leave!





But, I'm really happy that Eric is gone!!!


----------



## Blondtgr (Jul 29, 2005)

What if she tries to do what Kaysar did last week? (I don't think she's very smart...I think she'd try to copy what she's seen). Like...puts up, say, James and Janelle...then if one got veto, put up Kaysar so he can't escape? I guess what she doesn't know is that he has his own little clique who could most likely save him from a bad fate...or at least cause a tie(if one of them is up with him...that would be bad). I was also thinking, if I were Eric's wife back home, I'd kind of be scared that he would someday get with maggie. They are REALLY close...yikes!


----------



## smilingface (Jul 29, 2005)

I was so glad to see Eric go. I just knew Maggie (or as some call her on Big Brother boards, Naggie) would win. I think she might put up James and Janelle. Then if one of them wins the veto, she will put up Kasar.


----------



## Blondtgr (Jul 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *smilingface* I was so glad to see Eric go. I just knew Maggie (or as some call her on Big Brother boards, Naggie) would win. I think she might put up James and Janelle. Then if one of them wins the veto, she will put up Kasar. Haha great minds think alike! I posted that right before you.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 30, 2005)

I actually think that since she is smart, she might put up James and Sarah... especially now since she knows that if a couple makes it til the end, they get a bigger price. Lets say that James wins the POV (since we all know Sarah won't cause she is a wimp), then he saves himslef. I am sure that then Maggie will put Kaysar up for eviction if this scenerio were to happen. Either way, she either gets rid of Kaysar avenges Eric or she breaks up one more couple.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 31, 2005)

Anyone watch it tonight?

It was a good episode although not much happened. It wasn't too buch of a surprise that Maggie selected Kaysar and James for eviction. I am still keeping my hopes u p that Kaysar stays in the game. Is it me or does Ivette think that she has a lot of power since Maggie is HOH? All I can say about Ivette is BRING IT ON!

Also, what was up with Howie and Beau? I think Howie is seriously sexually frustrated. Looking forward to Tuesday's episode.


----------



## Geek (Jul 31, 2005)

OMG Ivette can kiss my ass. WTF is up w/ her? It tells me allot about her character when she says she SERIOUSLY LOVES CAPPY. Uhm...HELLO...how long have they known each others???? Weeks? She is just all over the place.

LOL @ Howie and Beau...I cracked up the entire time watching that.

Kaysar has to win this POV.


----------



## Blondtgr (Jul 31, 2005)

LOL! With Beau, Howie was just joking! He said he'd kiss him just to stay in the game...he wouldn't actually enjoy it. Hahaha.

Um I really don't think maggie is smart at all. She really just uses her emotions more than anything else. I think we can pretty much bet that either Kaysar or James is going to win Veto...they're going to work their butts off. I think the smart thing to do(if she's thinking intelligently by then) if Kaysar takes himself off, to put up Sarah, if James does, put up Janelle. But who knows what's going to happen? It can always change.

You know, I am SO scared that Eric will come back into the house...Julie keeps saying to the evicted houseguests "Well...you never know what's going to happen! *hint hint*". Maybe they'll have a competition for the people who are partner-less to have a chance to bring their partner back? That would be interesting.

Kaysar needs to kick some butt this week though I am seriously liking James as well! (especially when they saw the HoH room and he was like "It was such a touching moment...yeah right...")


----------



## smilingface (Jul 31, 2005)

I think if either of them gets veto, then she will put up Janelle. I really don't want Kasar to leave. He is my favorite!


----------



## Blondtgr (Jul 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *smilingface* I think if either of them gets veto, then she will put up Janelle. I really don't want Kasar to leave. He is my favorite! You'd think that if Kaysar got it, she'd put up Sarah though...because she knew Sarah was sucking up and lying to her with an agenda, and she would get rid of a couple that she dislikes! I know, I love Kaysar too. I don't think he'll leave.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 1, 2005)

For some reason, I am liking Janelle and want her to stay in the game. If Kaysar wins the POV, it would be better to put Sarah up because then she would be breaking up a couple who could win more. Besides, Sarah is useless. Even James said so.


----------



## Pauline (Aug 1, 2005)

Well i hope everyone enjoy's the US BB. As a fan myself ive watched almost every show but it wont take much to beat this years Uk BB.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 3, 2005)

Two of my three favorite people are up for eviction. That sucks! I can't believe that Sarah won the POV. James is such a sleaze and totally talking crap about his own girl. The more I see James, the more I don't like him. I really want Janelle &amp; Kaysar to make it to the end but I don't see how that could happen now. I wonder what the big surprise is? I think if I had to chose between Janelle and Kaysar, I would pick Kaysar to stay in the house.

Why is Ivette crying over Cappy? I thought she was a lesbian. She is crying and carrying on like she had a little sumthing sumthing going on with Cappy.

Howie...I adore him.:icon_love


----------



## Blondtgr (Aug 3, 2005)

Shit shit shit!!! I hate Maggie SO much...I really really don't want to see Kaysar OR Janelle go, but I'll be more upset if Kaysar leaves for sure. He so deserves to stay more than anyone else. And Ivette calling him a "bad guy" is just stupid. And I loved James' move and then Maggie saying he was immoral(which is true I suppose, but he was trying to save his butt!). Here's hoping James gets HoH next week(or Sarah who'd do anything James wanted), or the person who escapes eviction. Or Howie! I will definitely be sad if Kaysar's gone. He's such a sweet guy and I just think he's awesome.

Edit: I didn't see your post! I guess we posted pretty close together. I only disagree w/ you with the James part. He's really intelligent. Kind of...corrupt. But intelligent nonetheless. He could do some damage to the other side and that's what I want to see!

Also, my theory was that they'd have a competition for the people who lost their partners and one or two people could win their partners back(since Julie kept hinting "Anything can happen!!!"), but if Kaysar or Janelle leaves that kind of screws up my theory. And they'd be the ones I'd want to come back!


----------



## Sofia (Aug 3, 2005)

Missed it so I'm gonna recap on the site.


----------



## Geek (Aug 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

Two of my three favorite people are up for eviction. That sucks! I can't believe that Sarah won the POV. James is such a sleaze and totally talking crap about his own girl. The more I see James, the more I don't like him. I really want Janelle &amp; Kaysar to make it to the end but I don't see how that could happen now. I wonder what the big surprise is? I think if I had to chose between Janelle and Kaysar, I would pick Kaysar to stay in the house. 
Why is Ivette crying over Cappy? I thought she was a lesbian. She is crying and carrying on like she had a little sumthing sumthing going on with Cappy.

Howie...I adore him.:icon_love




DITTO Marisol. 2 of my favs are up. Naggie needs to be smoked out. Kaysar wilkl be voted off and Janelle will stay. Janelle needs to avenge it.
My hate list right now: Ivette, Naggie, and April

WTF is up with Ivette with the thing all about Cappy? GET OVER HIM, he's is gone. Move on with playing the game, WHY DONTCHA. sheesh

James/Sarah/Janelle/Howie/Rachel need to win HOH next and get Naggie up on that block


----------



## Marisol (Aug 3, 2005)

&lt;table&gt; &lt;tbody&gt;&lt;tr&gt;&lt;td&gt;

&lt;/td&gt;&lt;/tr&gt;&lt;/tbody&gt; &lt;/table&gt;

&lt;hr noshade="noshade" size="1"&gt; *CBS enlists 'Big Brother' fans' help*

Tue Aug 02, 4:31 AM ET

Beginning Thursday, fans of CBS' "Big Brother 6" can affect what happens on the screen using their mobile phone or computer.

Host Julie Chen will unveil the new America's Choice feature and explain how to vote via text messaging or online at http://www.CBS.com. These votes will be tabulated within a specified time after each broadcast.

Besides voting, audience members can download mobile phone wallpaper images of their chosen contestant from a selection especially photographed for this application. Ringtones also will be available for $1.99 by following texting instructions shown occasionally on the television screen.

Additionally, those who choose to join a "CBS Mobile Team" will receive more mobile offers as the show progresses.

Reuters/Hollywood Reporter


----------



## smilingface (Aug 3, 2005)

I am so mad. Of the two, I would have preferred that James left and now that isn't going to happen. My man Kaysar will probably leave. I like Janelle too, but Kasar is my favorite. James is a snake, but he will surely kick some butt! Naggie is getting on my nerves! She is so full of it when Sarah got the veto and she said she hasn't decided who she is going to put up! Yeh right! As for Americas choice, I think Sarah will win. And Ivette! Puleeze! She has known Crappy for what, about 3 weeks and now she can't live without him. She is pitiful. I love how James double crossed her (not hard to do) and told her he would put Maggie up after all if he wins hoh. I would love it if they sent Micheal back in the house. After all, it is the summer of secrets!


----------



## redrocks (Aug 4, 2005)

Agggghhhhh! I'm always a day behind on Tuesday's BB because I'm on ambulance duty and have to tape it. We watched last night and I'm so upset.

Looks like Kaysar is going to go! Noooooooooo!



I really like him and want him to stay in the game. I think there is an outside chance that Janelle might go and that is fine with me.

I can't belive Ivette went on and on about Eric like that. She's acting like he died or something. You'll see him again in a few weeks, get over it! Sheesh!

The more I see of James, the more of a jerk he is. I know it's a game, but can he keep his lies straight? My goodness. He's going to get himself in big trouble with that.

Anyway, here's hoping that Kaysar stays in the house!


----------



## Blondtgr (Aug 4, 2005)

I kind of disagree about the James thing. He's not my favorite person, but I do like him a little. about the lies- think of the really big lie he told Kaysar...and with that, he gained some great allies. If people told Sarah that he said he'd rather play without her(which he said because he didn't want people putting Sarah up next to him if Kaysar got veto, he thought if they thought he didn't care, that they'd put up someone else), Sarah would believe James. Even if she didn't, he has an easy excuse for that one. And, hell, serves Ivette right! Though now she thinks she and her team have the highest morals and piety...I don't get that. James is going to raise some hell and I love it!!! One of the group needs to get HoH tonight. I really really hope it isn't a tie or anything tonight...Maggie would just love to be able to evict Kaysar herself. Blegh.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh man! What an episode. I was bummed that Kaysar was voted out but if they were smart they would have realized that he was their biggest threat. But with this new secret out, I hope he comes back. I am so freaking glad that Howie won HOH. I think that Rachel gave it to him. She sort of hesitated on the last question. Yay! I hope he puts Ivette and Naggie up for eviction.

By the way, my favorite number is *3*


----------



## Geek (Aug 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

Oh man! What an episode. I was bummed that Kaysar was voted out but if they were smart they would have realized that he was their biggest threat. But with this new secret out, I hope he comes back. I am so freaking glad that Howie won HOH. I think that Rachel gave it to him. She sort of hesitated on the last question. Yay! I hope he puts Ivette and Naggie up for eviction. 
By the way, my favorite number is *3*




I voted prolly 40 times for #3. Kaysar to come BACK in the house. What chances do you think that AMERICA will vote the oompa loompa back in?
Vote


----------



## Marisol (Aug 5, 2005)

I hope that the midget doesn't come back. Did you see how they (BB) focused it on him. I don't think that Michal has a chance in hell to win it.


----------



## Geek (Aug 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

I hope that the midget doesn't come back. Did you see how they (BB) focused it on him. I don't think that Michal has a chance in hell to win it. 


Right after you vote, use the browser back button and vote again


----------



## Marisol (Aug 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Right after you vote, use the browser back button and vote again I voted through my cellphone and they charged my .49 cents.


----------



## Geek (Aug 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

I voted through my cellphone and they charged my .49 cents. 


lol, vote online for free
vote many times


----------



## Blondtgr (Aug 5, 2005)

Yay for Howie! Boo for Kaysar leaving! Oh my gosh...if Eric comes back, I won't watch it anymore, I'd be too pissed off. I wonder why Ashlea left where she was sequestered? Maybe family issues or something. Poor Janelle looked really upset that Maggie had a chance to get her partner back, but she didn't..well, she could get Kaysar at least. I'm voting for him now!!! As many times as possible! Oh man...Maggies face if Kaysar came back would be hilarious! Though she'd probably cry and I'd feel bad. Oh, well. I liked how Sarah and Howie and Janelle were like "KAYSAR!!!" when they were telling America how they wanted us to vote.


----------



## Geek (Aug 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Blondtgr* 

Yay for Howie! Boo for Kaysar leaving! Oh my gosh...if Eric comes back, I won't watch it anymore, I'd be too pissed off. I wonder why Ashlea left where she was sequestered? Maybe family issues or something. Poor Janelle looked really upset that Maggie had a chance to get her partner back, but she didn't..well, she could get Kaysar at least. I'm voting for him now!!! As many times as possible! Oh man...Maggies face if Kaysar came back would be hilarious! Though she'd probably cry and I'd feel bad. Oh, well. I liked how Sarah and Howie and Janelle were like "KAYSAR!!!" when they were telling America how they wanted us to vote. 


I saw that!!!! (Kaysar yelling). I agree, NAGGIE would be like WTF, if Kaysar came back in. Eric was a drama queen and needs to stay out.
Howie is a PERFECT HOH. That means, Janelle and Rachel are safe. Will he put up James for being a prick?


----------



## chellebelle99 (Aug 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* I saw that!!!! (Kaysar yelling). I agree, NAGGIE would be like WTF, if Kaysar came back in. Eric was a drama queen and needs to stay out.
Howie is a PERFECT HOH. That means, Janelle and Rachel are safe. Will he put up James for being a prick?

im back i was gone in orlando for about a week well anyways im xcited to post again! i watched BB and i am loving James hes soooooo smart and Howie whattta doll i am so glad he is HOH and i hope michael comes back cuz then all hell will break lose....again lol or kaysar but if troll comes back i think i might shit my pants!!!!! i loved how everyone made fun of him by walking on their knees i almost died lol!


----------



## redrocks (Aug 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* I voted prolly 40 times for #3. Kaysar to come BACK in the house. What chances do you think that AMERICA will vote the oompa loompa back in?
Vote





I sooooo want Kaysar to come back in. I think that house would shit their pants and it would be great! But I'm preparing myself for America to vote back in Eric. BLECH!



WHY? I can't stand him.

But America will vote back in the "hero". My husband said "are you kidding, do you really think America as a whole would vote a Muslim back in the house?" (Now mind you neither of us are racist and would both love to see Kaysar back in the house) Unfortunatly, now a days....Firefighter=Hero and Muslim=Terrorist. It's just horrible and unfair if you ask me.





I'm going to tell everyone I know to vote on CBS.com for Kaysar! He's got to come back in! We need Kaysar!!

I don't think I can take it if Eric comes back and I have to listen to Ivette, "Oh Eric, I missed you so much, Oh Cappy" BARF! ECH! VOMIT!


----------



## smilingface (Aug 5, 2005)

I am so bummed that my man Kasar left, but not surprised. He was the biggest threat. I love that Howie got hoh. I think there is a good chance that Kasar will be voted back in. The people over at the jokersupdates forum have all voted for Kasar. I am keeping my fingers crossed! Julie said the vote was 7 to 1 for Kasar to leave the house. What I want to know is, who is the 1 person that voted for Kasar to stay? Any ideas?


----------



## Blondtgr (Aug 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *redrocks* I sooooo want Kaysar to come back in. I think that house would shit their pants and it would be great! But I'm preparing myself for America to vote back in Eric. BLECH!




WHY? I can't stand him. 
But America will vote back in the "hero". My husband said "are you kidding, do you really think America as a whole would vote a Muslim back in the house?" (Now mind you neither of us are racist and would both love to see Kaysar back in the house) Unfortunatly, now a days....Firefighter=Hero and Muslim=Terrorist. It's just horrible and unfair if you ask me.





I'm going to tell everyone I know to vote on CBS.com for Kaysar! He's got to come back in! We need Kaysar!!

I don't think I can take it if Eric comes back and I have to listen to Ivette, "Oh Eric, I missed you so much, Oh Cappy" BARF! ECH! VOMIT!

I would like to think that America would look past the fact that he's muslim. I know a lot of people think muslims are terrorists(which is such bs since only a small minority of them are, and being violent is not a part of their faith by any means), but I would hope that after seeing him previously, that they would see him in a different light, even if they continue to place muslims in that category. I think a lot of intelligent people watch this show, therefore, I think they would vote Kaysar back in. The fact that Eric is a firefighter does not negate the fact that he is so rude and obnoxious! Also, people voting must have a tv, cellphone and/or internet...if they have that, the chance that they're higher class is higher, the chance that they have a higher education is higher, which means, Kaysar's has a pretty good chance of getting back in(because people with more money and more education are less likely to believe that all Muslims are terrorists, sociologically speaking!).


----------



## tashbash (Aug 6, 2005)

*Oh my gosh they have to vote Kaysar back in!!!! If Eric comes back I will go on Big Brother strike!!!*


----------



## Marisol (Aug 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *smilingface* IWhat I want to know is, who is the 1 person that voted for Kasar to stay? Any ideas? Are you ready for this? It was James who was the only vote for Janelle. When I saw that on the CBS site, I almost choked on my triple grande white mocha. I think he did it cause he knew that everyone would vote to evict Kaysar. IMO, I dont think that people view Kaysar as a terrorist. I think the people that vote are the hardcore BB watchers and they will see that Kaysar played a better game.


----------



## Blondtgr (Aug 6, 2005)

Have you guys ever done livefeed? I'm thinking of getting it for this month, because I might not be able to see quite a few episodes(like next thursday, ugh!!!). If I had livefeed, I could watch it and read the recaps just to make sure I get what's going on...it's not quite the same, but it could be a good idea. What do you guys think? I'd only get a month's worth which is $13.99(I think, or $12.99), and there are 3 free trial days. I don't know what to do! Is it worth it?


----------



## Marisol (Aug 7, 2005)

I know someone who has the live feed and they told me who gets nominated this week. It is going to be so goooooooood!!

If you want to shell out the $$, then I would do it.


----------



## Blondtgr (Aug 7, 2005)

Oooh I'm not happy about that. I honestly don't think James is that much of a threat, because who the hell would vote for him in the end? Maybe out of the "well, he played the game well, but I don't like him" vote, but I highly highly doubt it. He's so not a threat. I am praying that Eric doesn't come back...if he does, I might just seriously stop watching because it's over for me then. Rachel was 100% right that they should've concentrated getting rid of Maggie(though we wouldn't see her face if Kaysar came back)...then they'd at least have numbers for a little bit longer, and James would have gone crazy over getting Eric out, and they wouldn't have had to. I can't really see Janelle thinking this is a fabulous idea, it didn't show much of what she thought. She probably stayed out of it. I thought Rachel and Howie could make it to the end...but if James leaves and Eric comes back...they have no chance, deal or no deal.



They just don't have the numbers.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 7, 2005)

I just realized that I missed BB since I was watching another show. DAMN!! Can you tell me what happened? I already know who got nominated.


----------



## Blondtgr (Aug 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I just realized that I missed BB since I was watching another show. DAMN!! Can you tell me what happened? I already know who got nominated. The recap will probably be better than me at telling what happened, but I'll try! It wasn't all that entertaining. Rachel tried to set Howie straight and tell him that Maggie HAD to go if there was even the slightest possibility that Eric was coming back, or the numbers would be completely against them. Howie was just mad at James for lying to Ivette(I think he really believed James would put him up, when James was just bsing to save his ass), so he let his emotions kind of control it. Janelle just kind of listened whenever they talked, she wasn't all that outspoken. April was talking all sorts of crap about James...I seriously wouldn't trust her at all...but oh, well. Then they made a deal with "the friendship" (creepy name for an alliance, eek), for the next 2 weeks to get rid of James and Sarah, which I think isn't the smartest move. But Maggie promised(I would trust James 100x more than her) they were safe. Rachel was still really pissed at Howie and did not want him to nominate them(instead she wanted to backdoor James, but she also wanted Maggie out a LOT more...mostly because James would get rid of Eric if he came back in, and they wouldn't have to get their hands dirty).The food competition was this conveyor belt with all sorts of treats(starting with hershey's kisses, working its' way up to very large cakes) and they had to eat as much as possible(2 teams). Janelle was on a team with most of "The friendship" but she still tried hard even though she didn't have to since she has the PBJ pass...she seemed to gain their respect from that which is HUGE for her, very good. Buuut they lost anyway.

I thought Howie was super smart and just hiding it...but Rachel is definitely the brains in that duo. It's not that Howie's dumb, he just could've played it better this week.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks for catching me up. I think that he should have nominated Naggie and ivette. How did Sarah and James react to being nominated?


----------



## Blondtgr (Aug 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Thanks for catching me up. I think that he should have nominated Naggie and ivette. How did Sarah and James react to being nominated? Sure! I totally agree that he should've put them up. Well...Sarah was crying(not like uncontrollably, she was still very articulate), she said she knew she didn't have a friend in the game now(which is kind of true, sadly). and James was...pissed. and definitely stunned.


----------



## Geek (Aug 7, 2005)

I totally agree that Howie BLEW IT. Naggie needs to go. Shoulda been Naggie/Evette

Rachel was right





Originally Posted by *Blondtgr* 

Sure! I totally agree that he should've put them up. Well...Sarah was crying(not like uncontrollably, she was still very articulate), she said she knew she didn't have a friend in the game now(which is kind of true, sadly). and James was...pissed. and definitely stunned.


----------



## Sofia (Aug 7, 2005)

I like Howie, but he isn't the brightest and he is easily swayed by others. What was he thinking make a deal with Maggie without consulting his partner? I would have gone with Maggie and Ivette/James. Maggie should have been nominated no matter what. I hope Kaysar gets back in the game and cleans up.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* I like Howie, but he isn't the brightest and he is easily swayed by others. What was he thinking make a deal with Maggie without consulting his partner? I would have gone with Maggie and Ivette/James. Maggie should have been nominated no matter what. I hope Kaysar gets back in the game and cleans up. Other forums that I have read that BB6 is discussed, everyone wants Kaysar back. I hope that is the outcome. 
::Off to vote for Kaysar on CBS.com::


----------



## Blondtgr (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm thinking he will come back. Hopefully.

Has anybody seen housecalls? It's quite entertaining. I watched quite a few episodes yesterday while I was packing to go back to school(well, listened). There's a big difference between when they interviewed Kaysar(because they love him a lot) and when they interviewed Eric. Marcellas got into a big fight with Eric!!! It was hilarious! Eric looked sooo dumb. Kind of like last night when he was asking America to vote him back in(I forgot to tell you that part, Marisol). Michael was like "Thanks you guys, this is a great opportunity, I would love to go back into the house, so please vote for me!". Eric was like "Roll the dice and give me another chance. vote me back in." (very grim while saying it, as opposed to the happy, grateful Michael) and then Kaysar was like "Well...it's only been a couple days since I've been out of the house, and it's been relaxing, but it would be great to go back in! Thanks for voting" and his tone was like Michael's. During the last episode of Housecalls they asked for people voting for Eric to call in and only one woman did and she said she had absolutely no problems getting through! Haha so hopefully...that's a sign.


----------



## redrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

***fingers still crossed to bring Kaysar back***

I agree with Tony, Howie really blew it this week. Even if Eric comes back and he sticks to Maggies word, I don't think the rest of the house guests will. I think it was just a really poor choice.

Although, I LOVED seeing James and Sarah upset after the nominations.



They are too smug and I can't stand them anymore. James is just WAY to full of himself. "I tell the house what to do and how to vote" Give me a break! He's not all that.

Can't wait for Thursday! I really hope Kaysar is back in the house!


----------



## Blondtgr (Aug 8, 2005)

Well, you guys, I'm trying out live feed! I won't spoil anything for you...there's really nothing interesting going on. One funny thing is that they're making t-shirts for who they want America to vote for...and Howie wanted to make one that said "Ashlea has a nice rack, America vote her back"...but he couldn't since she can't be voted in. And then James and Sarah aren't talking to anybody! They're giving everyone the deep freeze...it's weird. It's not like that's going to help. it's so hard to watch it...because they'll be whispering at one part so you want to turn it up, then a second later Beau is screaming his head off!!! it's giving me a headache! but yeah...I'm not anticipating a very interesting tuesday episode. Though...maybe I'm not watching at the right times. hahaha.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Blondtgr* Well, you guys, I'm trying out live feed! I won't spoil anything for you...there's really nothing interesting going on. One funny thing is that they're making t-shirts for who they want America to vote for...and Howie wanted to make one that said "Ashlea has a nice rack, America vote her back"...but he couldn't since she can't be voted in. And then James and Sarah aren't talking to anybody! They're giving everyone the deep freeze...it's weird. It's not like that's going to help. it's so hard to watch it...because they'll be whispering at one part so you want to turn it up, then a second later Beau is screaming his head off!!! it's giving me a headache! but yeah...I'm not anticipating a very interesting tuesday episode. Though...maybe I'm not watching at the right times. hahaha. Keep us informed!


----------



## Geek (Aug 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Blondtgr* 

Well, you guys, I'm trying out live feed! I won't spoil anything for you...there's really nothing interesting going on. One funny thing is that they're making t-shirts for who they want America to vote for...and Howie wanted to make one that said "Ashlea has a nice rack, America vote her back"...but he couldn't since she can't be voted in. And then James and Sarah aren't talking to anybody! They're giving everyone the deep freeze...it's weird. It's not like that's going to help. it's so hard to watch it...because they'll be whispering at one part so you want to turn it up, then a second later Beau is screaming his head off!!! it's giving me a headache! but yeah...I'm not anticipating a very interesting tuesday episode. Though...maybe I'm not watching at the right times. hahaha. 


OH ya, the live feed is cool. I had it last year. There is no hushing the bad words and nudity.
I was going to buy it a few times this year, just never got around it. It is deffo cool


----------



## tashbash (Aug 8, 2005)

*I missed Saturday nights episode so I am looking forward to tonight. It is so funny cause I make sure I put the kids to bed and everything is done so that I can sit down and watch! My husband just laughs at me, but funny how he is right beside me when the show comes on! So I got on CBS.com and voted for Kaysar as much as I could....I think it was like 30 times! If he doesn't win I will be so upset! I don't think I could handle seeing Ivette's tears and yelling if Eric was to get voted back! I might throw up!



*


----------



## Blondtgr (Aug 9, 2005)

Don't get too excited at the end of tonight's episode, just to warn you guys. I got really excited and things turned. Oh, well! It's okay. Who wins veto is basically who you think will win, it's kind of a no brainer. I didn't get to see the veto competition though so I'll definitely watch it even though I know the outcome. The next episode will most likely really focus on April and Jennifer...they are way sneaky and they keep changing their minds about where they want to be in terms of "sides".

I have to say, I LOVE it when Howie or Janelle say "Oh boy, Janie/Howie!" to each other, it's sooo cute! I love them!

OH and they may or may not show this on thursday but Howie was talking to Janelle and said "Have you ever worked at Hooters?" and she was really insulted. She said "That's like asking me if I've worked at McDonalds!" and he said "Have you?" and she said "NO!!!!" and I just thought it was kind of funny she thought it was offensive considering that according to the first episode, her job is serving nasty rich men in lingerie. Haha.




I don't think Hooters is much worse. Actually, I think it's better.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 10, 2005)

Man oh man... even though I do not like James, how dumb are all of the houseguests? They had the perfect opportunity to get rid of James and they effing blew it. They are getting what they deserve for beign so stoopid. With Ivette on the block, it would be sooooooooo awesome if they could kick her ghetto a$$ out of there. I did notice Jennifer and April acting weird... its definitely starting to get interesting.

I really, really,really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really hope that they bring Kaysar back.


----------



## Blondtgr (Aug 10, 2005)

Like I said, don't get too hyped up about the Ivette thing because every freaking time I turn on livefeed April and Jen have changed their minds. Back and forth, back and forth, it's SO annoying. Now it's looking like Sarah, unfortunately(well, since last night, they vote this morning). April also keeps saying things like "I have this feeling that Eric's coming back" and Maggie says "I know he is". Hahaha. I hope it's Kaysar SO bad. The thing is, they think Eric has been shown in a great light to America...but he hasn't. So. yeah. I can't believe that Maggie was like "Eric was so great in his commercial"...I thought he was menacing! At least not friendly at all. And funny how he was so desperate to get back to his family and then he said "I need some fun in my life", something like that. I know he couldn't see his family because he was sequestered, but still.


----------



## Geek (Aug 10, 2005)

Eric is soooo not coming back!!!!!!!!

Kaysar's message to America was the best!

I hate April, ftr





Originally Posted by *Blondtgr* 

Like I said, don't get too hyped up about the Ivette thing because every freaking time I turn on livefeed April and Jen have changed their minds. Back and forth, back and forth, it's SO annoying. Now it's looking like Sarah, unfortunately(well, since last night, they vote this morning). April also keeps saying things like "I have this feeling that Eric's coming back" and Maggie says "I know he is". Hahaha. I hope it's Kaysar SO bad. The thing is, they think Eric has been shown in a great light to America...but he hasn't. So. yeah. I can't believe that Maggie was like "Eric was so great in his commercial"...I thought he was menacing! At least not friendly at all. And funny how he was so desperate to get back to his family and then he said "I need some fun in my life", something like that. I know he couldn't see his family because he was sequestered, but still.


----------



## smilingface (Aug 10, 2005)

I really hope Kasar comes back too. Going back to last week, I was not surprised James voted out Janelle. He likes to stir the pot. Anyway, I think Howie made a big mistake in putting up James and Sarah. He will be losing one of his own and will be a target. It is funny that Ivette and James are getting close. Naggie really hates that. I have mixed feelings about James. Yes he is a snake, but I don't think he would have put up Howie and Rachel like he said. I think he would have put up Naggie. I also remember Kaysar telling Howie before he left to get rid of James because he isn't to be trusted. Kaysar also felt that Naggie wasn't a threat. I don't know if I agree with that though.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 12, 2005)

HELL YEAH!! 82 effing percent. I was so freaking happy when they announced Kaysar was coming back. America got it right! Whoo hoo!!!!

I actually thought that they would vote Ivette out. That would have been awesome. I can't stand her ghetto a$$. What a great episode. I am just bummed that they didn't announce HOH. I hope that either Janie/Rachel/Kaysar get it. It would be awesome if James got it just cause he would stir up some crazy $hit but I really don't want my fave peeps to go.


----------



## Kay-tee (Aug 12, 2005)

My mom and I screamed in joy when it was announced that Kaysar was coming back. I knew Michael would not have enough popularity to get him back in, but Eric and Kaysar were both very prominent and interesting...I stared feeling more confident that Kaysar would win the poll because the polls at the BB6 site showed Eric's popularity dropping vastly and Kaysar's growing sky-high.





Yeah, it was cheap of them to cheat us out of the end of the HOH competition! But oh well, I guess I can wait. Watching Beau wriggle around when the flies were released was funny, though



.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Kay-tee* My mom and I screamed in joy when it was announced that Kaysar was coming back. I knew Michael would not have enough popularity to get him back in, but Eric and Kaysar were both very prominent and interesting...I stared feeling more confident that Kaysar would win the poll because the polls at the BB6 site showed Eric's popularity dropping vastly and Kaysar's growing sky-high.





Yeah, it was cheap of them to cheat us out of the end of the HOH competition! But oh well, I guess I can wait. Watching Beau wriggle around when the flies were released was funny, though



.

Beau is such a girl. Did you see him hug Kaysar? Too funny! I put my fist in the air when they announced Kaysar was coming back. Thankfully no one was in the room.


----------



## Geek (Aug 12, 2005)

Yep, Reija and I both did a "YEAH!!!!" when Kaysar beat Eric out. Naggie is shivverin' I am sure of it.

LOL.





Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

HELL YEAH!! 82 effing percent. I was so freaking happy when they announced Kaysar was coming back. America got it right! Whoo hoo!!!!
I actually thought that they would vote Ivette out. That would have been awesome. I can't stand her ghetto a$$. What a great episode. I am just bummed that they didn't announce HOH. I hope that either Janie/Rachel/Kaysar get it. It would be awesome if James got it just cause he would stir up some crazy $hit but I really don't want my fave peeps to go.


----------



## Kay-tee (Aug 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Beau is such a girl. Did you see him hug Kaysar? Too funny! I put my fist in the air when they announced Kaysar was coming back. Thankfully no one was in the room. Yeah, the whole welcoming of Kaysar was great. All of the hugs, and Kaysar smiling really wide, and Maggie with the forced smile...! Yep, BB6 made my day.


----------



## redrocks (Aug 12, 2005)

YAY!!! KAYSAR iS BACK!!!!!





82%, eat that Eric!

Oh sorry....got a bit carried away!



My husband thought I was nuts last night. I had my fist in the air and did a big "Yeah" yell from the couch as if my team just won the Superbowl or Stanley Cup!

I'm so glad Kaysar is back and it's not Eric. If Eric came back I would have had to stop watching BB until he was gone. He just annoys the heck out of me.

I loved the look on James' face when Kaysar came back in. He was the last one to get off the couch and he had his head hung low. It was great. Ivette and Maggie didn't look all that happy either. I'm sure Kaysar is going to be less than thrilled when he finds out all the stuff that went on in the house while he was gone. Howie was killing me, I was laughing so hard when he kept saying, I hope Kaysar comes back in the house to think for me. My brain is starting to hurt!





I agree that we were robbed with the HOH competition, but we shall see it tomorrow night. I can't wait to see what else comes out of those boxes. The flies are just annoying and really funny!

Can't wait till Saturday night!


----------



## Geek (Aug 12, 2005)

Yep Cindy, it was HOT when Kaysar came back!!!!!! I thought Eric was so funny looking when they were standing there and he thought he was coming back in. Oh then there is Naggie! She actually thought he was coming back in.

We also jumped up here (well I did) and Reija raised her hands and was like OH YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!! I think Kaysar will get it going on! I thought maybe Mike would come back since he really got a shit end of the deal when he was voted off. I knew Eric would not come back just based on his actions.

As for the vote off, I think they should have voted off Evette! Sarah is a threat to NO ONE. WTF were they thinking. Well, it's funny to see the POWER shift and that April and Evette hate each other now. I really don't like April at all. You know the "NON Smoker" lmao


----------



## Kay-tee (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah, Ivette really should have left. Sarah is very loyal, but Ivette is all over the place...making her more of a danger.

Last night I watched some of the live feed for a couple hours...it was hilarious. Howie kept drinking a lot of beer and taunted the people inside the box. People inside the box were dancing and singing and whatnot, bored out of their minds...I was only on long enough to see three people let go of their buttons, but I've heard from others a play-by-play of what happened when I left. All I can say is next week is shaping up to be an interesting week!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 13, 2005)

So I have read who got HOH and who is nominated. Its going to be an AWESOME week. I am so loving this season.


----------



## smilingface (Aug 13, 2005)

What up Kaysar? Woo hoo, I am so glad my man is back! I wish they had told Eric that Kaysar had 82% of the vote. Oh well. I also wished they had voted out Ivette. After all she is getting pretty close to James. And they were worried about Sarah. They should be worried about Ivette! I loved the look on some of the houseguest's faces like Maggie and Ivette. I think they really believed that Eric was coming back. Ha!


----------



## Geek (Aug 14, 2005)

So Jenifer win HOH and her and Kaysar made a deal to BACKDOOR when they were both the last 2 in the contest

Kaysar deal "Jen, you put up 2 of your team so we can backdoor James". She was like OK, and HOSED Kaysar bigtime by putting up Rachel/Janelle

Kaysar: "there will be consequences"

I thought it was cool when Janelle won a Plasma TV and April won 3 grand even tho I hate April............they won from those boxes

If they backdoor James, the all is well.









Originally Posted by *smilingface* 

What up Kaysar? Woo hoo, I am so glad my man is back! I wish they had told Eric that Kaysar had 82% of the vote. Oh well. I also wished they had voted out Ivette. After all she is getting pretty close to James. And they were worried about Sarah. They should be worried about Ivette! I loved the look on some of the houseguest's faces like Maggie and Ivette. I think they really believed that Eric was coming back. Ha!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* If they backdoor James, the all is well.



That sounds funny...LOL
I wasn't able to watch due to the football game but I hope that they do get James out. That was stoopid of Kaysar. he shouldn't have trusted them. I hope that it doesnt come back to bite him.


----------



## smilingface (Aug 14, 2005)

Kaysar, Kaysar, Kaysar. What the heck was he thinking. He is usually so smart! Why did he let Jennifer have hoh? Do you really think she is going to back door James. How does he know she isn't going to back door him? He just wasn't thinking this week. How much do you want to bet that they won't be able to use veto this week? After all at the beginning of the season, Julie said that there might be a time when you can't use veto. I would love it if they did that this time!


----------



## Blondtgr (Aug 14, 2005)

Don't want to spoil anything, but right now it looks like Jen's planning on backdooring Kaysar(probably April's idea). And that Maggie is mad at Jen...and that Kaysar and Maggie might join forces. Sucky stuff.


----------



## Geek (Aug 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Blondtgr* 

Don't want to spoil anything, but right now it looks like Jen's planning on backdooring Kaysar(probably April's idea). And that Maggie is mad at Jen...and that Kaysar and Maggie might join forces. Sucky stuff. 


OMG, jesus... Backdooring KAYSAR??? What were you thinking??? Jen needs a backdooring of her own and I'm not talking on Big Brother either LOL, hehe
OMG Kaysar and Maggie??? WOW


----------



## smilingface (Aug 14, 2005)

See, that's what I was saying. I don't understand why Kaysar would trust Jen. He know their group wants him out as well. He should have thought that she might backdoor him. I don't get it. Usually Kaysar is smarter than that. He just gave hoh to Jen.


----------



## Kay-tee (Aug 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *smilingface* See, that's what I was saying. I don't understand why Kaysar would trust Jen. He know their group wants him out as well. He should have thought that she might backdoor him. I don't get it. Usually Kaysar is smarter than that. He just gave hoh to Jen. Yeah, and Jen had been flying under the radar for most of the game, so it was hard to tell what she would do if she had power. Usually Kaysar is so good at these sort of challenges and is always very focused and determined. I'm worried for him now - how horrible would it be if Kaysar got evicted the same week America voted him back in?


----------



## Marisol (Aug 14, 2005)

I think that they are realizing that he is a threat since America voted him back in. I just hope that she does keep her promise and put James up. It would suck if he got voted off again.


----------



## Blondtgr (Aug 14, 2005)

Before, they would usually try to get the person who just came in out again...since that's what they wanted. Sometimes it doesn't work, like in BB3(w/Marcellas), Amy was voted back in and they tried to kick her out that week and couldn't because she had the numbers. America liking Kaysar has nothing to do with his chances of winning. America doesn't vote for the winner, they do...so I doubt that even registered in their thought process. And I can't believe James was so dumb to think that they weren't putting him up just because his key wasn't in the box...I think he was being sarcastic and they edited it to make him look like he wasn't....he is way too smart for that. The wearing of Sarah's scarf was pretty creepy for sure.


----------



## redrocks (Aug 15, 2005)

Does anyone remember what happened when a person gets kicked out of the house? (like the guy who pulled the knife) Does BB still go through an eviction, or is it scrapped for that week because someone already left?

I'm asking because we came up with an interesting idea. If BB still forces an eviction if someone gets kicked out. I wouldn't put it past James to do something dumb to get himself kicked out and then the other team will most definitely lose a player.

Just an interesting thought that we came up with the other day.


----------



## Geek (Aug 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *redrocks* 

Does anyone remember what happened when a person gets kicked out of the house? (like the guy who pulled the knife) Does BB still go through an eviction, or is it scrapped for that week because someone already left?
I'm asking because we came up with an interesting idea. If BB still forces an eviction if someone gets kicked out. I wouldn't put it past James to do something dumb to get himself kicked out and then the other team will most definitely lose a player.

Just an interesting thought that we came up with the other day.




I remember that guy with the KNIFE! Was it BB3 or 4?


----------



## redrocks (Aug 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* I remember that guy with the KNIFE! Was it BB3 or 4? I don't remember Tony. Do you remember if they had an eviction after that?


----------



## Geek (Aug 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *redrocks* 

I don't remember Tony. Do you remember if they had an eviction after that? 


Dang, I cannot remember what exactly happened. But I do remember they had said "Justin please go to the diary room immediately"


----------



## redrocks (Aug 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Dang, I cannot remember what exactly happened. But I do remember they had said "Justin please go to the diary room immediately" That's all I remember too and then he was gone.


----------



## Anya1976 (Aug 16, 2005)

I am sucked into this show every year i have the feeds this year and the feeds are better than what's on tv they don't show ANY of the real drama in the house. I am getting super bored with the tv show the only reason i do watch is for the DR stuff that the feeds don't show.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 17, 2005)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!! I cannot believed that happened. Even though I have ben reading several spoier sites, I cannot believe that once again Kaysar and Janelle are up for eviction. I gotta give props to Jennifer though... even though I can't stand her. She is definitely playing the game.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2005)

God dammit!! NO SHIT! I am furious. I mean JEEEZ Kaysar gave her HOH (which was st000000000000pid!)

Well Jennifer doesn't get my props at all...check out my thoery: Ok so this week, yes, she is the hero, but just wait until Janelle's team is dismantled. Jen will be the #1 threat up there cuz PEOPLE will not forgot what she did this week(since it is a blockbuster). Especiall NAGGIE, who didn't like Jen going back on her word.

Janelle's team has a problem. Yes, ok Kaysar is out and let's just say Janelle wins HOH next. She puts up Howie and Rachel as pawns to BACKDOOR someone. Not enuf votes to backdoor. So there you go.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 17, 2005)

Unless they can convince James to go with their team cause there are 5 of 5 of them and there is no way he could win. So it could be the Friensheep against the others. Then he may have a chance to get further in the game.

I feel that it was stoopid of kaysar to give her HOH. Its his own fault for trusting her.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2005)

I may cry now. lol Booooooooohoooooooooo Kaysar!!! He was my second fav player, Next to Janelle


----------



## Anya1976 (Aug 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Unless they can convince James to go with their team cause there are 5 of 5 of them and there is no way he could win. So it could be the Friensheep against the others. Then he may have a chance to get further in the game. 
I feel that it was stoopid of kaysar to give her HOH. Its his own fault for trusting her.

i dont think they will convince james to join their side. even though *spoiler* rachel did point out today that no matter who james goes up against on the "friendsheep" that he will NOT win since the friendsheep are the majority of the jury. But she did say if he went up with one of the s6(5)(4)(3) that he will most DEFINATELY win since the sheep wont want one of them to win the money.so hopefully he will think about that. but then he ended up running up to the HOH room and told them that rach said that. he's such a pansy i seriously thought he had more balls than that b4.

oh yea btw i'm not sure if i mentioned i watch the feeds daily so i know all this crap b4 the show actually airs lol so i am p*ssed about things way b4 those without feeds see them on the tv. I"ve been upset about this whole kaysar thing for days.

and i have to say i really really cannot stand the friendsheep.


----------



## smilingface (Aug 17, 2005)

Noooooooooo! Not again. Not my man Kaysar! I am so mad. I was so sure that they wouldn't be able to use the veto this week. Bummer. The s6 are crumbling before our eyes. I hate the friendship team. I don't know if I want to watch when it is just them in the house, which will be soon because they have the numbers. I have got to agree with Marisol though. Even though what Jen did is bad, she totally had everyone fooled. Kaysar totally underestimated her. That is so unlike him. He is usually so smart.


----------



## Anya1976 (Aug 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *smilingface* Noooooooooo! Not again. Not my man Kaysar! I am so mad. I was so sure that they wouldn't be able to use the veto this week. Bummer. The s6 are crumbling before our eyes. I hate the friendship team. I don't know if I want to watch when it is just them in the house, which will be soon because they have the numbers. I have got to agree with Marisol though. Even though what Jen did is bad, she totally had everyone fooled. Kaysar totally underestimated her. That is so unlike him. He is usually so smart. they only told them there was a possiblity of not using a veto or getting a veto or people would end up gettingbackdoored all the time like jase did last year.
and if rachel didn't use her veto she'd be as stupid as marcellas was in bb3 he has never lived that down.


----------



## redrocks (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm so mad! I hate Jen. I KNEW she was going to go back on her word and she was going to put Kaysar up!

I swear James is a cat, he has 9 lives! He's going to end up winning this game if the rest of the house doesn't smarten up and actually get rid of his butt like they keep saying they want to! ARGGGGHHHH!!!!

And what the hell happened to Kaysar? Dope! He should have NEVER given up the HOH competition! He's usually smarter than that.

Unless something drastic happens, they are going to vote out Kaysar and that just stinks!


----------



## Anya1976 (Aug 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *redrocks* I'm so mad! I hate Jen. I KNEW she was going to go back on her word and she was going to put Kaysar up! 
I swear James is a cat, he has 9 lives! He's going to end up winning this game if the rest of the house doesn't smarten up and actually get rid of his butt like they keep saying they want to! ARGGGGHHHH!!!!

And what the hell happened to Kaysar? Dope! He should have NEVER given up the HOH competition! He's usually smarter than that.

Unless something drastic happens, they are going to vote out Kaysar and that just stinks!





well honestly the jury is being made up of "friendsheep" so i don't think james would win if he was in the final 2.they wouldn't vote him over one of their own.

his best chance is to get back with howie janelle and rach and be in the final two with one of them. that is the ONLY way he'd win first prize.


----------



## Geek (Aug 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *redrocks* 

I'm so mad! I hate Jen. I KNEW she was going to go back on her word and she was going to put Kaysar up! 
I swear James is a cat, he has 9 lives! He's going to end up winning this game if the rest of the house doesn't smarten up and actually get rid of his butt like they keep saying they want to! ARGGGGHHHH!!!!

And what the hell happened to Kaysar? Dope! He should have NEVER given up the HOH competition! He's usually smarter than that.

Unless something drastic happens, they are going to vote out Kaysar and that just stinks!








I know Kaysar trusted her completely and he bought it!!! Welp, he just sealed his deal


----------



## redrocks (Aug 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* well honestly the jury is being made up of "friendsheep" so i don't think james would win if he was in the final 2.they wouldn't vote him over one of their own.

his best chance is to get back with howie janelle and rach and be in the final two with one of them. that is the ONLY way he'd win first prize.

They have done it before on other shows like Survivor, simply because they played the game the best and outsmarted the other people. 
I really don't want to see James win or be in that house. He just annoys the living daylights out of me with his attitude!


----------



## Sofia (Aug 19, 2005)

For those of you who saw the show tonight, umm what happened with Ja....

I'll be back later for this, I just realized it might be too early for the West Coast bunch....


----------



## Marisol (Aug 19, 2005)

I so knew that they would kick Kaysar out. I knew it. Too bad though...

Janelle won HOH and since it was Double Eviction it means that she needed to nominate someone tonight. She nominated Jennifer and Maggie. I really wanted her to nominate Jennifer and Ivette but its all good. That was a great episode. So much animosity.


----------



## Sofia (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm shocked Janelle won HOH because at first she put up 300 (although it was upside down) which would have sent her over the correct number and then she had 275 up. What happened with that? I would have thought they would accept only the first answer. I'm very happy she got HOH though. 2 of my least favorite ppl are on the chopping block. Very good show tonight. Can't wait for Saturday.

And I really don't feel bad for Kaysar. He should have known better to begin with.

What was up with Julie's make-up tonight? TOOO much dark contour on her nose and cheeks. Who dresses this woman anyway? Her clothes are horrible IMO.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* I'm shocked Janelle won HOH because at first she put up 300 (although it was upside down) which would have sent her over the correct number and then she had 275 up. What happened with that? I would have thought they would accept only the first answer. I'm very happy she got HOH though. 2 of my least favorite ppl are on the chopping block. Very good show tonight. Can't wait for Saturday.
And I really don't feel bad for Kaysar. He should have known better to begin with.

What was up with Julie's make-up tonight? TOOO much dark contour on her nose and cheeks. Who dresses this woman anyway? Her clothes are horrible IMO.

Janelle is actually really smart. I think she was trying to let everyone judge her by her blond hair. I was very glad that she changed her # otherwise Beau would have won. 
Kaysar messed up. He was too trusting.

I think that Julie dresses in the dark. Can't wait for Saturday!


----------



## Geek (Aug 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* 

For those of you who saw the show tonight, umm what happened with Ja....I'll be back later for this, I just realized it might be too early for the West Coast bunch....




Thanks Sofia for the timings....
I knew Kaysar was gone. Too trusting. Jen is a snake.

Howie was GOIN' OFFFFFFFFFFFF Werd up Howie! I loved how he was trying to get in their heads. And what about the "Team" playing with dignity and respect??? HELLLLLO??????

BUT OMG!!!!!! JANELLE rawks! Yep I did see she had 300 up but upside down. Hmm I bet the BB's powers that be are talking about it!!! Lets hope they don't turn it over and give it to APRIL (BLEAH!) April, even with her fake boobies, I don't like her.

I am so happy how Janelle did the nominations. She is so the witch! (EG)

She nominated exactly who I thought she should! I love that Janelle!


----------



## smilingface (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow what a show! I've got to say, even though I don't like the Friendship alliance, I still thought that Howie and Janelle went a little too far with their abuse. I mean, I know they were trying to break them down, but there are other ways. Just my .02. Anyway, moving on. I am so glad Janelle got hoh. And I did like the part when Julie asked for her nominations and she said "mmm lets see Jennifer." Ha ha! Lets just hope that neither of these nominees gets the veto. Oh and did you see my man Kaysar. Apologizing to America in his speech. I just love him! Oh and get this. I read on Jokersupdates that there is a website called teamkaysar.com that is trying to raise 2,000,000 for Rachel, Howie, Janelle and Kaysar to give to them because they want the good guys to win something. Can you believe that? Check it out!


----------



## redrocks (Aug 19, 2005)

I knew Kaysar was going to get kicked out! Damn and I really liked him too! ARGH!

Anyway...I think Howie and Janelle really went overboard. I know it's a game and all but I just didn't like the way they carried themselves. There are ways to get into peoples heads without being obnoxious and rude about it. I now have to rank them pretty even with James in the annoying factor. I just think they could have handled the situation better and I'm really not liking them right now.

I do like Janelle's picks for eviction. I wouldn't mind seeing either of those two gone.






Still thinking James is going to win the whole game though.


----------



## Geek (Aug 19, 2005)

Yep, this was hilarious! Did you see Janelle's look on her face?? She is cool









Originally Posted by *smilingface* 

And I did like the part when Julie asked for her nominations and she said "mmm lets see Jennifer." Ha ha!


----------



## Geek (Aug 19, 2005)

Nah, I don't think James will will, but Janelle winning HOH is HUGEEEE bey one belief. Simply because one of the other team members WILL (not hope to) but WILL be voted off these week. If one of them wins the VETO(which Jennifer is one fo the weakest players), then another from their team will be put up....like April

Jennifer started all this crap and I love how she was "ohhh so tricky" and NOW up on the block within a matter of MINS.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 20, 2005)

I love it when Janelle said... Bye Bye Biatches!


----------



## tashbash (Aug 20, 2005)

Best Big Brother episode EVER!!!! Did anyone see when Janelle went to get the HOH key and Jen threw it down and walked away! What a witch! I hope her sorry butt is gone!


----------



## Sofia (Aug 21, 2005)

I need an update, please. I was out and missed it tonight.

(Please let it be Maggie, please let it be Maggie). xcrossing fingersx


----------



## Geek (Aug 21, 2005)

***SPOILER





Janelle won the VETO comp! She rules. Anyhow she VETOED Naggie off the block (so she could get Beau/James' votes)to get some votes for Jen. Jen was voted off! Swweeeeeeeeeeet revenge. OMG Jen was all, "I knew when I won HOH, I would be gone the next vote off and I was sacrificing myself for my team". No Jen, HELLO???? You sacrficed BY your team, not FOR your team. You took the hit when they all wanted Kaysar off.

Anyhow, Beau won the HOH this week and my guess he will nominate Janelle/Howie.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* ***SPOILER




Janelle won the VETO comp! She rules. Anyhow she VETOED Naggie off the block (so she could get Beau/James' votes)to get some votes for Jen. Jen was voted off! Swweeeeeeeeeeet revenge. OMG Jen was all, "I knew when I won HOH, I would be gone the next vote off and I was sacrificing myself for my team". No Jen, HELLO???? You sacrficed BY your team, not FOR your team. You took the hit when they all wanted Kaysar off.

Anyhow, Beau won the HOH this week and my guess he will nominate Janelle/Howie.

YAY! I am glad that the byatch is gone. But how the heck did Beau win HOH? I cannot believe that. Oh man... I think Janelle is the next to go unless she get the veto for herself.


----------



## smilingface (Aug 21, 2005)

I am glad Jennifer is gone, but I still think Naggie is more of a threat. She is definately a better player than Jen. But at least Janelle got rid of another pair.


----------



## redrocks (Aug 22, 2005)

I agree I think Janelle and Howie are going to be up on the block and Janelle will be gone. They were too obnoxious and "in your face" last week and that put HUGE targets on their backs!


----------



## Geek (Sep 1, 2005)

OMG what happened to this thread? Anyone see the episode last night?


----------



## Marisol (Sep 1, 2005)

I saw it. I hope that they do kick James out. I wasn't too happy that Janelle won the phone call. I would rather see Hurricane Howie win it.


----------



## Anya1976 (Sep 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* OMG what happened to this thread? Anyone see the episode last night? of course i watched it. made me hate april and the sheep even more after she said the people who voted for janelle were pieces of sh*t


----------



## Marisol (Sep 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* of course i watched it. made me hate april and the sheep even more after she said the people who voted for janelle were pieces of sh*t Could Ivette be more of a cry baby?!?! I can't stand her ghetto a$$. I hope that Janelle or Howie win HOH tomorrow and they put Ivette and Maggie up. I can't stand them.


----------



## Sofia (Sep 1, 2005)

What a complete moron April is?! She is a terrible player, saying that. Who knows what twists and turns the show may take and what if America is given yet another opportunity to choose someone for something, they might not choose her. Then again they chose Bush so who knows. Ignorance is blind, deaf and bliss. Ivette should really grow-up already. I want my mommy, I want my mommy. OMG, shut up. Thank goodness James is up. He'll be gone and so will that face. I can't stand him. I can't believe how jealous of Janelle they are. Like they're back in grammar school or something.


----------



## Anya1976 (Sep 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Could Ivette be more of a cry baby?!?! I can't stand her ghetto a$$. I hope that Janelle or Howie win HOH tomorrow and they put Ivette and Maggie up. I can't stand them. they've needed to get rid of maggie for weeks


----------



## Anya1976 (Sep 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* What a complete moron April is?! She is a terrible player, saying that. Who knows what twists and turns the show may take and what if America is given yet another opportunity to choose someone for something, they might not choose her. Then again they chose Bush so who knows. Ignorance is blind, deaf and bliss. Ivette should really grow-up already. I want my mommy, I want my mommy. OMG, shut up. Thank goodness James is up. He'll be gone and so will that face. I can't stand him. I can't believe how jealous of Janelle they are. Like they're back in grammar school or something. i can't stand ivette, i laughed my butt off when she cried. that was the reason i voted for janelle to win something cus i can't stand seeing these sheep get anything and as long as howie or janelle are in that house i will vote for them. if the next AC is after they are gone i won't vote.
i personally think that ivette's jealousy of janelle comes from her really being attracted to her.


----------



## Geek (Sep 1, 2005)

LOL Sofia! Bout time America got something right










Originally Posted by *Sofia* 

Then again they chose Bush


----------



## redrocks (Sep 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* of course i watched it. made me hate april and the sheep even more after she said the people who voted for janelle were pieces of sh*t I agree 100% Angela. I was so pissed off when April said that, I actually gave the TV the finger!





Granted I didn't vote, but who the hell is she to say that the people who voted are pieces of Sh*t? Just because they didn't give her or Ivette something. Please. They are the biggest bunch of cry babies I've ever seen. I hope when April gets out of that house people give her a whole bunch of sh*t about that comment. That was just wrong!

As much as I don't like James, I would love to see him stay in the house and start picking off some of the "friendship" group.

Argh! Can't stand them anymore. Especially Ivette and April. Go away!


----------



## smilingface (Sep 1, 2005)

The Tues. night episode was one of my favorites even though April won veto. I was so glad Janelle got the phone call. And why were they making such a fuss that the call was from Michael? Just because she only knew him a few weeks. The sheep should talk. They are the ones that make a shrine to Cappy when one of them wins hoh. Please! Ivette is such a poor sport. She accused Rachel of being a sore loser (which, by the way, I didn't understand) and she is even worse! I thought it was so funny that they just couldn't understand why Janelle won! They think they are so great! Ok rant over. I really hope Janelle or Howie wins hoh tonight. I think James will be evicted. I would like to see him in the final 2 because he is a good player, but I don't think that will happen. I don't understand why they don't want to keep James. Most of the jury will be made up of the nerd heard. If one of them is up against James in the final 2, they will probably win. I don't think they are thinking this through.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 2, 2005)

I can't wait for tonight!


----------



## Geek (Sep 2, 2005)

Me either!!!


----------



## Anya1976 (Sep 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I can't wait for tonight! it's a nail biter let me tell ya


----------



## Geek (Sep 2, 2005)

oh ang shhh! I'm gunna ack ya!





Originally Posted by *Anya1976* 

it's a nail biter let me tell ya


----------



## Marisol (Sep 2, 2005)

Oh man... this was a good episode. I almost thought that Beau won the Hoh. Hurricaine Howie did gooooood. He finally made a wise decision. Break up the last pair! WTG! Did you see Ivette's face? Hopefully her ghetto a$$ will be gone.

By the way, Jennifer is a beoyatch!


----------



## Anya1976 (Sep 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Oh man... this was a good episode. I almost thought that Beau won the Hoh. Hurricaine Howie did gooooood. He finally made a wise decision. Break up the last pair! WTG! Did you see Ivette's face? Hopefully her ghetto a$$ will be gone.
By the way, Jennifer is a beoyatch!

when the feeds turned on after the show ivette was crying in the barracks. i hate to say it but i laughed


----------



## Geek (Sep 2, 2005)

OMG Ivette is so the CO-DEPENDANT. First cappy, then James.....GET A LIFE WOMAN

OMG in the Jury house, Jeniffer was so the major beeeyatch. WTF! She is such a junior in high school. Man!

Janelle rawks! She is kickin ass and Howie is on it too


----------



## Sofia (Sep 2, 2005)

I missed it, what happened??? Details please.


----------



## Anya1976 (Sep 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* OMG Ivette is so the CO-DEPENDANT. First cappy, then James.....GET A LIFE WOMAN
OMG in the Jury house, Jeniffer was so the major beeeyatch. WTF! She is such a junior in high school. Man!

Janelle rawks! She is kickin ass and Howie is on it too

yea jen was a major biatch reminded me why i hated her in the first place. I am glad Rach showed her class by not saying anything.
jen is just a sore loser i guess she lied when she only wanted to get to the sequester house huh.


----------



## Geek (Sep 2, 2005)

OH sofia, major drama on BB last night. James was voted off, but Ivette, the drama queen who is crying all the time, stirred things up by attaching herself to James and trying to convice the house to KEEP him. Hello? Keep him? The name is the most dominant VETO winners of all time.

They backdoored James and he was voted off.

Then they showed the Jury house with Jennifer waiting for who was voted off last. It was Rachal. They were watching the video tape of the show and stupid immature comments were coming out of Jen's mouth during the tape.

All I can say is that Jen, you are stupid to think that you were the sacrafice. No you weren't, you were stupid


----------



## Blondtgr (Sep 2, 2005)

WHOA!

"CBS has blocked out all of the livefeeds until Saturday's episode so the new plot twist will not be revealed"

What could it be??? Holy crap!

Soooo Glad Howie's still there.


----------



## Geek (Sep 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Blondtgr* 

WHOA!"CBS has blocked out all of the livefeeds until Saturday's episode so the new plot twist will not be revealed"

What could it be??? Holy crap!

Soooo Glad Howie's still there.




OMG, really? I might pee myself now


----------



## Anya1976 (Sep 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* OH sofia, major drama on BB last night. James was voted off, but Ivette, the drama queen who is crying all the time, stirred things up by attaching herself to James and trying to convice the house to KEEP him. Hello? Keep him? The name is the most dominant VETO winners of all time. 
They backdoored James and he was voted off.

Then they showed the Jury house with Jennifer waiting for who was voted off last. It was Rachal. They were watching the video tape of the show and stupid immature comments were coming out of Jen's mouth during the tape.

All I can say is that Jen, you are stupid to think that you were the sacrafice. No you weren't, you were stupid





james has only won a couple veto's himself others were GIVEN to him and remember technically sarah won a veto too (even though james did most of the work on that one)


----------



## Anya1976 (Sep 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* OMG, really? I might pee myself now they did this last time there was a double eviction (to boost ratings) but i have to say that their ratings didn't go up and lots and lots of people lost interest in the show. people cancelled their feeds this is just a way to screw people of their money.


----------



## smilingface (Sep 3, 2005)

Ooh. I wonder what the plot twist is? Maybe it is that they can't use veto? Just a thought. I can't wait until Saturday. I am so glad Howie won hoh! He seemed bummed that he would only be hoh for 2 days. And Jennifer. I wanted to slap her silly. What a jerk. She deserves to be out of the house. Ivette needs to go. She is so miserable! It is a game! She needs to remember that.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* OMG, really? I might pee myself now You are killing me T!
I am so addicted to this show it isn't even funny.


----------



## Anya1976 (Sep 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *smilingface* Ooh. I wonder what the plot twist is? Maybe it is that they can't use veto? Just a thought. I can't wait until Saturday. I am so glad Howie won hoh! He seemed bummed that he would only be hoh for 2 days. And Jennifer. I wanted to slap her silly. What a jerk. She deserves to be out of the house. Ivette needs to go. She is so miserable! It is a game! She needs to remember that. he's not even hoh for 48 hrs he's barely HOH for 24 if they play the HOH comp TONIGHTthey don't show the tv show til tomorrow but they are playing all these games TODAY and TONIGHT


----------



## smilingface (Sep 3, 2005)

Yeah, you're right. How come whenever the s2 win hoh it is always double eviction week?


----------



## Anya1976 (Sep 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *smilingface* Yeah, you're right. How come whenever the s2 win hoh it is always double eviction week? cus this show is just a pain in my butt lolbut hopefully janey will win the HOH comp so then she can get maggie out of the house too


----------



## Anya1976 (Sep 3, 2005)

Roasting the Couch Potatoes

On ''Big Brother,'' the devious James gets backdoored by April, who still has enough time to insult us viewers at home by Lynette Rice

SNEAK ATTACKED James couldn't prevent his own loss

Truth be told, I half expected to phone this baby in last night. After last week's sleep-inducing episodes, I had had just about enough of this sixth season of Big Brother â€” so much so that I felt the only way to fill this weekly column space was to bring back Kaysar myself. So I did. I talked to him on the phone for a little Q&amp;A. But then came a new reason to keep watching the show â€” Tuesday's pivotal episode! â€” so I guess I didn't need Kay-Kay back at all (I included a few words from him anyway down below). And it looks like I have you fellow pieces of s--- to thank for that.

What, you didn't know that's what April calls us Sovereign sympathizers? Clearly we must be our own brand of feces for considering Janelle far more worthy to receive a phone call from outside the house than someone like April (or Ivette, Beau, and Maggie). Honestly, seeing Ivette bawl her brains out after losing the ''America's choice'' vote was an eye-opening moment â€” and just the confirmation I needed that the Nerd Herd doesn't deserve my respect. That self-righteous pack is totally unwilling to admit that their behavior in front of the CBS cameras has been anything but noble. They'd prefer to accuse the network of tampering with the vote â€” and call us viewers pieces of bleep â€” rather than consider that they might be even more duplicitous and evil than the opposing team they so despise. Says April, and I quote, ''Anyone who would sit here and think that Janelle deserves a phone call from Michael over anyone else in this house, I just have to question their character.'' Of course she would do that; that's far easier than questioning her own.

Now even I can admit that Howie and Janelle are far from saintly. He is partly responsible for the venomous atmosphere in the house in the last few weeks. But unlike the Friendship, Howie and Janelle can take a joke. Sure the Sovereign Two strategize just like Maggie and Ivette, but they never seem to take things too personally or seriously (or reduce themselves to quoting Ecclesiastes just to leverage some support). If anything, Janelle probably appreciates the need for levity the most, or she wouldn't have jokingly argued that Michael was a loved one because she said as much when she was drunk. We probably don't take enough time to appreciate it, but damn if that girl doesn't walk around that house with a perpetual twinkle in her eye.

But I can't rail too much on April (who's also responsible for squeezing an expletive, ''absof---inglutely,'' into Tuesday's episode â€” did you catch it?). Fact is, Busto did come through on Tuesday by successfully backdooring James, which finally led to his ouster last night, once and for all.

Now what's up with the double eviction? Oh yes, the start of the new TV season looms, and we have to wrap this show quickly. I'm all for it, if only because I simply cannot sit through another one of Julie's sorry attempts at ad-libbing. (BB producers, I beg you â€” cut to the damn fishbowl already!) Fortunately, Howie managed to get his bearings and strike a much-needed blow at the final team in the house. Unless she manages to win the veto, I fully expect (and hope) that Ivette will go.

And finally, back to Kaysar. Of course, he's still missed, or else someone wouldn't have purchased another banner to fly over the house. It read, ''Kaysar â€” most loved in BB history.'' (Unfortunately, the houseguests didn't see this one either; a CBS publicist tells me the producers have folks stationed at the nearby airports to provide early warnings so they can put the guests in lockdown. Too bad! A little rude awakening never hurt anyone.) As Kaysar decides whether to pursue a short-term career in Hollywood (he's set to appear on an upcoming episode of The Young and the Restless), he says he's keeping his fingers crossed for Janelle to win the $500 K. He said he was shocked to learn about Ivette's racist comments but didn't take it personally. ''I knew there was the possibility of something like that taking place when I signed up, and it's her loss. Her ignorance is unforgivable, but it has nothing to do with me. It's just something she has to deal with.''

Shockingly, he said he often related personally to Eric â€” they are both against the war in Iraq â€” but they were polar opposites when it came to playing the game. Mostly, Kaysar was floored by the little man's bravado. ''Eric always has to talk about being a leader,'' Kaysar said, ''but a real leader doesn't talk about being the leader â€” he just does it. That was my problem with those people: They were just so insecure about what they were doing.'' As April would say, abso...Uh, definitely.

So what do you think? Is April's husband big-boned or just fat? How many hours do you think will pass before a catfight breaks out in the sequester house? And did you think it was actually possible to lose weight in the house?

web pag


----------



## Geek (Sep 4, 2005)

Ok anyone see tonight's episode?? April is so the cry baby. What is up with all these cry babies?

I guess the surprize was sexy Holly from BB5 was back to conduct the veto comp.

Bo Was voted off after Howie nominated him and Ivette. Damn I wish Janelle would have won the HOH! So my prediction is that Janelle and Howie are put up next nomination and that Janelle will have to win the VETO. Or she is gone


----------



## Anya1976 (Sep 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Ok anyone see tonight's episode?? April is so the cry baby. What is up with all these cry babies? 
I guess the surprize was sexy Holly from BB5 was back to conduct the veto comp.

Bo Was voted off after Howie nominated him and Ivette. Damn I wish Janelle would have won the HOH! So my prediction is that Janelle and Howie are put up next nomination and that Janelle will have to win the VETO. Or she is gone





sexy holly? after hearing her voice and knowing how absolutely stupid she is you think she's sexy? if maybe she couldnt speak i could agree but i coudn't stand to hear her talk last year and that hasn't changed she makes me wish i were deaf, and being such a huge lover of music that is a big huge major thing.
i know who wins veto but i won't spoil it for ya'll.


----------



## Geek (Sep 4, 2005)

Yep, Sexy Holly. Her looks only. She is very thin. Did you see her hair? amazing! I commented on it to Reija. She agreed and wondered if it was extentions.


----------



## Anya1976 (Sep 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Yep, Sexy Holly. Her looks only. She is very thin. Did you see her hair? amazing! I commented on it to Reija. She agreed and wondered if it was extentions. i don't think she's that attractive, next to janelle she's dog butt ugly.holly has those big ass horse teeth. i never did think she was that attractive even b4 she spoke lol. and that voice that just really makes her vile to me she needs to be a mute.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 4, 2005)

I did watch it. I was so pissed that they didn't vote Ivette off. This was their chance. And, April... she is such a cry baby. I couldn't stand her tears. Hopefully they (Sov2) and go against the ghetto a$$ and Naggie.


----------



## smilingface (Sep 4, 2005)

I was mad that they voted out Beau. But strategically it was the right thing to do. He has won hoh once, almost twice (except Howie won that time). Ivette could only win hoh if Maggie gave it to her. Ivette is no threat of winning competitions. I loved the little conflict between Naggie and April. April was starting to not trust Naggie. I wish Janelle had won hoh. I hope she wins veto, but the odds are not in her favor. I really don't want her to go. Holly's voice is so annoying. I remember why I hated her last season. But I also liked her hair! That is about all I liked.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 6, 2005)

Some BB6 gossip for you. It looks like Janelle posed for Playboy before going on BB6. Here is her pic if u want to see. I will post the rest of them in the Sex forum since they are more risque.


----------



## Geek (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you very much Marisol, this just made my day!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Thank you very much Marisol, this just made day!



I figured you might enjoy it!


----------



## tashbash (Sep 6, 2005)

LOL tony!!! You crack me up!


----------



## Anya1976 (Sep 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Some BB6 gossip for you. It looks like Janelle posed for Playboy before going on BB6. Here is her pic if u want to see. I will post the rest of them in the Sex forum since they are more risque. janelle has said she turned down posing naked for playboy i've heard those pics are fake and her head was placed on someone elses body, there are no verified naked pics of janelle on the playboy site(just fyi)


----------



## Anya1976 (Sep 7, 2005)

last week i was creative and made some BB6 banners for my signature at the jokers site

i know some of ya'll are BB6 freaks and i know if i post them here ya'll respect the not altering them that i ask of people (i had seen them altered after i shared them which annoyed me)



















































http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v380/Anya1976/BB6/bigbrother06sigbanner11.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v380/Anya1976/BB6/bigbrother06sigbanner12.jpg


----------



## Anya1976 (Sep 7, 2005)

don't forget to watch the show tonight ya'll


----------



## Marisol (Sep 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* janelle has said she turned down posing naked for playboy i've heard those pics are fake and her head was placed on someone elses body, there are no verified naked pics of janelle on the playboy site(just fyi)

Really? She was in their lingerie catalog. Too bad for Tony.


----------



## Anya1976 (Sep 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Really? She was in their lingerie catalog. Too bad for Tony. she had said many many times she wouldn't do a naked shoot. i've seen her other photos with parts kinda covered but she has said she wouldn't do a naked spread, she's been asked a couple of times about doing a naked shoot she turned them down (she has talked about this on the live feeds quite a bit) april likes to bring up "i wonder if playboy will ask us to pose" who would wanna see HER naked eeww eeeww eewwwww


----------



## Marisol (Sep 7, 2005)

Did everyone watch tonight? I was so freaking happy when Janelle won the POV but was totally sad cause that meant that Howie is out the door. That is unless they can manipulate Ivette into voting for April. That would be so awesome!

I just love Howie. He was freaking hilarious with his Jedi act and light saber. I was cracking up the whole time.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* last week i was creative and made some BB6 banners for my signature at the jokers site
i know some of ya'll are BB6 freaks and i know if i post them here ya'll respect the not altering them that i ask of people (i had seen them altered after i shared them which annoyed me)




















































http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v380/Anya1976/BB6/bigbrother06sigbanner11.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v380/Anya1976/BB6/bigbrother06sigbanner12.jpg

Cool color bars. I see that you don't like the Nerd Herd. 
But who does! hahahahahaha


----------



## Geek (Sep 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* 

who would wanna see HER naked eeww eeeww eewwwww 


Raises hand!



Oh Ang, what guy would NOT wanna see her naked. I mean she is cute, thin, and sexy. I for one, would love to see that. I have great appreciation for a fine woman. I can tell you unless catatonic or gay, any guy would entertain that idea....all this even with me HATING April.



I cannot speak for a women.


----------



## Geek (Sep 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

Did everyone watch tonight? I was so freaking happy when Janelle won the POV but was totally sad cause that meant that Howie is out the door. That is unless they can manipulate Ivette into voting for April. That would be so awesome! 
I just love Howie. He was freaking hilarious with his Jedi act and light saber. I was cracking up the whole time.




OH Janelle is one of the best players ever. She smoked everyone in that VETO. Janelle needs to completely RAMP up that offer to Ivette. Ivette already has seen the writing on the wall when she discussed it with Howie. I haven't calculated, but is it true there are more votes for the nerd herd than the other group in the final 2?


----------



## Anya1976 (Sep 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Cool color bars. I see that you don't like the Nerd Herd. 
But who does! hahahahahaha

LOL no i don't like the nerdherd is it that obvious? lol


----------



## Anya1976 (Sep 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Raises hand!



Oh Ang, what guy would NOT wanna see her naked. I mean she is cute, thin, and sexy. I for one, would love to see that. I have great appreciation for a fine woman. I can tell you unless catatonic or gay, any guy would entertain that idea....all this even with me HATING April.



I cannot speak for a women. you want to see that gross nose pickin chick naked? and i'm sorry i don't see anything cute abouther she looks like the cryptkeeper with her fake chin nose cheeks and teeth


----------



## Anya1976 (Sep 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Did everyone watch tonight? I was so freaking happy when Janelle won the POV but was totally sad cause that meant that Howie is out the door. That is unless they can manipulate Ivette into voting for April. That would be so awesome! 
I just love Howie. He was freaking hilarious with his Jedi act and light saber. I was cracking up the whole time.

i love howie i am hopin they can pull it off with ivette. i hope ivette isn't as stupid as she seems if she wants to win that money she will take them with her to the final 3(cus if she does the NH will have the majority of the votes) i don't think ivette would win if it came down to her and maggie not at all these morons have this worship of maggie that's unfrickinbelievable.
ok i am tryin to get my thoughts together but it's almost 5:30am and my brain is not coming together. I need to shower and get the heck outta dodge.

the NH need to think seriously about this game and who they can win against they will have a harder time with one of their own than if they have howie or janelle with them they need to get their head out of each other's butts long enough to have a thought that isn't shared with that little cult too. ok i am off to shower and start my day

ciao all


----------



## Geek (Sep 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* 

you want to see that gross nose pickin chick naked? and i'm sorry i don't see anything cute abouther she looks like the cryptkeeper with her fake chin nose cheeks and teeth 


LMAO nose pickin'! hahahah


----------



## Geek (Sep 7, 2005)

Janelle winning was SO huge. I love Howie's idea of Janelle threatening Ivette like this: When I win HOH.....WHEN I win. Ivette has already figured it out that she cannot win over Maggie or April. I thought Ivetter was some dumb lesbian, but she surprized me when she came to Howie.

LIke I said, Janelle needs to severely RAMP up the offer to Ivette


----------



## tashbash (Sep 7, 2005)

I agree! Now that Ivette approached Howie with that, it's time for Janelle to step in and kick it up a notch!

Oh it drives me CRAZY to hear April talk! She has had such a horrendous nose job, there is nothin getting through. So she talks like she's holding her nose the whole time!!

And what about her comment about Janelle just wanting a sugar daddy in life.....um excuse me, doesn't April have one?


----------



## tashbash (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh yea, about the pics of Janelle.....I was thinkin maybe that wasn't her because her boobs look alot bigger than they did in the pics. IMO


----------



## Anya1976 (Sep 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* LMAO nose pickin'! hahahah well she does when ivette nearly blew herself up this weekend she was sitting on the edge of the hot tub pickin her nose (she does it ALL the time it's so gross) if you check out screen cap sites you can see the pics lol


----------



## Anya1976 (Sep 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Janelle winning was SO huge. I love Howie's idea of Janelle threatening Ivette like this: When I win HOH.....WHEN I win. Ivette has already figured it out that she cannot win over Maggie or April. I thought Ivetter was some dumb lesbian, but she surprized me when she came to Howie.
LIke I said, Janelle needs to severely RAMP up the offer to Ivette

there will be another america's choice announced tomorrow, so everyone needs to get out there and vote for janelle (i love annoying the NH by having Janey win) makes me feel good to know that we can vote for Janey and kinda send the NH a message that we hate them.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *tashbash* I agree! Now that Ivette approached Howie with that, it's time for Janelle to step in and kick it up a notch! Oh it drives me CRAZY to hear April talk! She has had such a horrendous nose job, there is nothin getting through. So she talks like she's holding her nose the whole time!!

And what about her comment about Janelle just wanting a sugar daddy in life.....um excuse me, doesn't April have one?

There isn't anything wrong with wanting a sugfar daddy.


----------



## Anya1976 (Sep 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* There isn't anything wrong with wanting a sugfar daddy.



LOL no there isn't i wish i had one to support my makeup habit


----------



## redrocks (Sep 8, 2005)

Howie is so funny! We were laughing so hard watching him play Jedi. He just cracks me up to no end!!!

The NH is the biggest bunch of babys! I really hope Ivette realizes that she has to vote out April if she even remotely wants a chance at winning. She has to know she won't win against April or Maggie. Plus, it would be great TV to see Maggie annoyed and pissed off for the rest of the game!


----------



## Anya1976 (Sep 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *redrocks* Howie is so funny! We were laughing so hard watching him play Jedi. He just cracks me up to no end!!!
The NH is the biggest bunch of babys! I really hope Ivette realizes that she has to vote out April if she even remotely wants a chance at winning. She has to know she won't win against April or Maggie. Plus, it would be great TV to see Maggie annoyed and pissed off for the rest of the game!

hopefully Ivette is thinking game and not being brainwashed by maggie. if she is just being brainwashed then it's bye bye howie


----------



## redrocks (Sep 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* hopefully Ivette is thinking game and not being brainwashed by maggie. if she is just being brainwashed then it's bye bye howie Very True Angela!


----------



## Geek (Sep 8, 2005)

If Ivette doesn't think GAME, then she will be gone. She has a good chance of winning this with the votes from the nerd herd


----------



## Anya1976 (Sep 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* If Ivette doesn't think GAME, then she will be gone. She has a good chance of winning this with the votes from the nerd herd see ya'll without feeds do not see how maggie keeps april and ivette under her thumb, she gets VERY VERY angry when they talk to howie or janelle. and then grills them with 2 million questions about what was said.
and she is obsessed about trashing janey and howie. ya'll just don't see how controling maggie is and honestly if ivette doesn't start thinking for herself she won't win this game. depending on how and who is left in the jury house that will depend on if ivette will win and most people really do not like her.


----------



## Anya1976 (Sep 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* If Ivette doesn't think GAME, then she will be gone. She has a good chance of winning this with the votes from the nerd herd and honestly if the Nerd herd are left in the final two maggie would win that since she has brainwashed them.


----------



## Geek (Sep 9, 2005)

JANELLE RULES! Busto Drools


----------



## Marisol (Sep 9, 2005)

I was really sad to see Howie go because I wanted him and Janelle at the end. But stoopid Ivette voted with her heart. I thought it was hilarious when her gf said that she liked Janelle. I think that Ivette might be gone next week since that would guarantee that James would vote for Janelle. He hates April and Maggie. I was so happy when Janelle won HOH. I hope she beats the Nerd Herd and proves them all wrong. I am also going to vote for her to get to go on the set of that TV show.. just to spite the Nerd Herd.


----------



## Anya1976 (Sep 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* JANELLE RULES! Busto Drools yes she does


----------



## Anya1976 (Sep 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I was really sad to see Howie go because I wanted him and Janelle at the end. But stoopid Ivette voted with her heart. I thought it was hilarious when her gf said that she liked Janelle. I think that Ivette might be gone next week since that would guarantee that James would vote for Janelle. He hates April and Maggie. I was so happy when Janelle won HOH. I hope she beats the Nerd Herd and proves them all wrong. I am also going to vote for her to get to go on the set of that TV show.. just to spite the Nerd Herd. Janey has said maggie needs to go b4 any of them maggie is themore dangerous of the players yes janey hates ivette but maggie is the ringleader


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 9, 2005)

Go Janelle!!!! She is awesome. Marisol, Tony was saying the same same thing how funny it was that Ivette's gf likes Janelle. I think it's hilarious. I think the fact that Ivette voted that way just cost her the grand prize.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* Go Janelle!!!! She is awesome. Marisol, Tony was saying the same same thing how funny it was that Ivette's gf likes Janelle. I think it's hilarious. I think the fact that Ivette voted that way just cost her the grand prize. I totally agree. If she would have voted April off, she would have had a chance at winning it. Even her mom thought so. She is going to kick herself in her ghetto a$$ when she realizes how stoopid she was. What gets me is that people go in there and they talk about friendship and how they could never betray one another. I mean, you are playing for $500.000 not a popularity contest. I think when people are in the house they forget that they are there for the $$. I loved how her gf hates Cappy.


----------



## smilingface (Sep 9, 2005)

Here are my thoughts. First off, I was sad to see Howie go, but not surprised. Ivette didn't have the guts to take Janelle and Howie's deal to get rid of April. However, I think Ivette was right in voting out Howie. Yes, you heard right. I think Ivette was right, and here is why. If she voted out April, I think the nerd herd would vote against her in the final 2. Especially if it were Janie or Howie in the final 2 with her. Maggie and April have already said if you vote us out it will be like going against the Nerd Herd. They would convince the rest of the Nerd Herd to vote against Ivette. I loved how Ivette's mother and girlfriend were against the nerd herd. I think that Janie will win Americas Choice again. That will really make the nerd herd mad. Ha!


----------



## Geek (Sep 10, 2005)

I was thinking about Howie earlier today. He was one of the most colorful and fun guys ever in there...just an all around good guy! He deserves more! Anyhow, wouldn't he be a KICK ASS candidate for "The Batchelor" on ABC? Omg, he loves women and he ain't so bad lookin! I think he would be a TOTAL choice! I think that if ABC want's some ratings, then they need to RECRUIT him bigtime!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* I was thinking about Howie earlier today. He was one of the most colorful and fun guys ever in there...just an all around good guy! He deserves more! Anyhow, wouldn't he be a KICK ASS candidate for "The Batchelor" on ABC? Omg, he loves women and he ain't so bad lookin! I think he would be a TOTAL choice! I think that if ABC want's some ratings, then they need to RECRUIT him bigtime! That would be hilarious! He would do such an awesome job! However, I wonder if he is contractually (sp?) bound by CBS?


----------



## Blondtgr (Sep 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* I was thinking about Howie earlier today. He was one of the most colorful and fun guys ever in there...just an all around good guy! He deserves more! Anyhow, wouldn't he be a KICK ASS candidate for "The Batchelor" on ABC? Omg, he loves women and he ain't so bad lookin! I think he would be a TOTAL choice! I think that if ABC want's some ratings, then they need to RECRUIT him bigtime! Oh my gosh! I would totally go on that Bachelor....I'd be so sad if he didn't pick me though!


----------



## Geek (Sep 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Blondtgr* 

Oh my gosh! I would totally go on that Bachelor....I'd be so sad if he didn't pick me though!







OH BlondTGR, did you like Howie allot? I did


----------



## Blondtgr (Sep 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* OH BlondTGR, did you like Howie allot? I did Oh yeah, I love him! He's great! I'm probably too young for him...although he DID say he only dated girls ages 18-23. Haha! I'm in that range!


----------



## smilingface (Sep 11, 2005)

So has everyone been watching? I am so glad Janie won HOH. She is going to kick some butt! I liked watching her on the set of Two and a half men too, while the nerd herd were back at the house badmouthing her as usual. I thought her nominations were good too. She made it look like her and April made a deal. She is one smart cookie. Love her!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 11, 2005)

I didn't get a chance to watch it last night but read the recap on CBS. I was so glad she won. I knew she would win it. I think a lot of people voted for her just so that the Nerd Herd wouldn't win. She is definitely a smart person. If she can trick Ivette and Maggie into thinking that April has a deal with her, then she could potentially take votes away from April. I think her best chance is to go up against April.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 12, 2005)

There was a big fight between Ivette and April in the house. Here is the audio that I got online. Its pretty entertaining but the audio does contain some spoilers as to who won POV.


----------



## Geek (Sep 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

There was a big fight between Ivette and April in the house. Here is the audio that I got online. Its pretty entertaining.
http:// http://media.putfile.com/catfight-03




ooOOooh, Listening now.


----------



## redrocks (Sep 15, 2005)

OMG - That fight between Ivette and April was just ridiculous. Those two are absolutely nuts. April is out of her mind to go blaming her actions on someone else. Give me a break you sore loser! I can't stand either of them. ARGH!

I really hope that Janelle or Maggie make it to the end. I can't stand to see Ivette win this thing. She makes me sick.


----------



## Geek (Sep 17, 2005)

AARRRRGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

I hate them

(watched it tonight)


----------



## Geek (Sep 17, 2005)

I hoped it wouldn't happen. I wished it wouldn't happen. But, it happened. Our fair Janelle was evicted from the Big Brother house tonight. Ivette won the final Head of Household competition and chose to take the evil Maggie with her to the final two.

Janelle will not win $500,000, but I suspect she'll earn far more than that as with her beauty and demonstrated popularity she's going to receive a LOT of offers in the coming weeks. I hope that she and Michael make it as a couple and I hope that she and Kaysar go on The Amazing Race next season and kick ass.

As for the show, I don't know if I even want to watch it anymore without Janelle. I guess I want Ivette to win. Ironically enough, however, if she does it's going to be on the votes of people not in her alliance. I see the votes breaking down like this:

April: definitely for Maggie

Jennifer: definitely for Maggie

Beau: definitely for Ivette

Janelle: definitely for Ivette

So, it comes down to Rachel, Howie &amp; James. I think James will lean to Ivette while Rachel (soley due to Ivette's nasty exit comments) will lean to Maggie. So, it'll come down to Howie. I think Howie will vote for Maggie to win, but at least Ivette has a possibility to win now. I dislike her, but her treatment of Janelle this week (at least to her face) means that she now has a chance to win.

To be honest though, I'd rather watch a reunion show with all the houseguests than watch either of these two witches win half a million dollars.

Speaking of witches, I have to mention my favorite moment of the show: Sarah holding up a pink "Bye Bye witches" t-shirt. Ah Sarah, apparently we hardly knew ye. James better treat her right.


----------



## smilingface (Sep 17, 2005)

I was so sad to see Janie go. I really don't care who wins now. It was such a close game between Ivette and Janie. I still think Naggie will win. The thing is, she didn't win any competitions (except hoh once). She just got all of the sheep to do her dirty work for her. I will watch the final episode on Tuesday, because they will show all of the houseguests and I can't wait to see what they have to say. I can't wait until the jury questions Ivette and Naggie. I hope they show no mercy.


----------



## Sofia (Sep 17, 2005)

I am not happy at all. AT ALL!!!! arrrgh! Let's go Ivette!! ughhh


----------



## Marisol (Sep 17, 2005)

What a sucky ending to this season. I was so rooting for Janelle to win. It is dissapointing to see the Nerd Herd at the end. At this point, I could care less who wins. Like you Tony, I look forward to the reunion more than seeing who wins. Is it just me or was the price in the last safe a sucky gift? I mean, a car would have been nicer.

Oh well... at least Survivor is on! LOL


----------



## Sofia (Sep 21, 2005)

What a night!!! Oh, Oh and OH my....hehe....can't wait for the West Coast to see it....


----------



## Marisol (Sep 21, 2005)

I just saw it! I didn't really care who won since it was down to Naggie and the Latin Ghetto girl. Cappy is still mad at Kaysar though.

I thought it was very funny how they were all bickering when Janelle showed up.

BTW, Jennifer is still a bee-yotch!

Best quote from tonight - Howie's speech - "i kinda wish i could be voting for america's favorites right now, you know, janelle and kaysar... but instead i'm having to vote for america's least favorites..."


----------



## Anya1976 (Sep 21, 2005)

i loved howie's comment that was freakin awesome he will see how truly right he was too. i wish i could be there when maggie and ivette and everyone of the sheep find out how much they are not liked


----------



## luckystar131 (Sep 22, 2005)

I didn't really follow this season, as much as I have the past few. I missed the finale because of work...can someone fill me in on what happened and who won?


----------



## Marisol (Sep 22, 2005)

Here is a recap from Jokers Updates.

Julie appears again in all black, 80 days ago they entered the house in hopes of winning a half million dollars. There is a live audience tonight. What follows next is a recap of the entire season up to Ivette and Maggie being last standing in the house after Ivette evicted Janelle. Seven houseguests will return to decide who will be crowned the winner of Big Brother 6!

Jennifer, Rachel, James, Beau, Howie, April and Janelle have only seen selected parts of the game since their evictions. Of the two remaining houseguests one played the game quietly while the other wore her emotions on her sleeve. Julie asks Maggie and Ivette how they made it this far, to the end of the game. Ivette said her game plan from the second she decided to try out for Big Brother was to be honest. She is honest, outspoken and loud and that is exactly who she is. Maggie says it is because of the loyalty she had to her group and not crossing that. Maggie bit her tongue and kept her mouth shut a lot of times when she would have spoken out in the real world, Outside of the house Maggie likes being in the spot light but in the house she realized it would be better not to fight the other strong personalities for the spotlight. Ivette played for her family and was herself. Maggie says she did not break the trust of anyone that she cared about.

The Jury members gather to find out who is coming to the Jury house. Jennifer says Janelle, April thinks it is a toss up between Janelle and Ivette. James doesn't give a damn who walks through the door, he just wants the winner to be whoever played the best game, not who kissed the best ass or said "oooo I've got the most friends here". Janelle comes in and says "I got taken out by a Nerd Herd!" Janelle tells the Jury about offering Ivette to take her to the end if she let Janelle win the HoH, and that she chose friendship over money.

Jury conversation - Janelle tells the Jury about the offer she made to Ivette to take her to the final two and that Ivette turned down the deal. Howie says "so she made a 450,000 dollar mistake." James is astounded that she chose a friendship had known for a matter of weeks over her family who she has known and loved for 25 years. Howie asks why she decided to play with integrity in the final week, and Janelle says the only time she didn't play with integrity was the Kaysar week and that was the whole herd. James says no one played with integrity, integrity to go to fucking hell, there isn't one person who can sit there and say they didn't lie. Rachel says Ivette made it personal and she was a big piece of trash in Rachel's eyes. Janelle asks, do you want to vote for a person who threw competitions and laid low, or for a person that took a shot and tried to win it. James says the person that was winning things was Janelle and the fact that Ivette beat her, that's badass. Janelle agrees. James said Maggie did get everyone to do her dirty work, that's why the herders are sitting in the Jury house. April says they were aware of it and Janelle asks then why not get rid of the witch? April says because she liked her, James grabs his head and looks like he cannot believe what he is hearing. In the end they are just not sure who they want to win.

Commercial break

The Jury gets to ask Maggie and Ivette some last questions before having to decide who will win the 500k.

James to Maggie - What definitive moments did you have that got you here to the end?

Maggie says there because of all her other team members, not a single moment, she has tried to maintain her style of game play the whole time.

Rachel to Ivette - Why should I not vote for Maggie?

Ivette cannot come up with a reason. Maggie has played as hard as anyone.

Howie to Ivette - Did you play with integrity?

Ivette says "I have not lied in this game. " Yes, I did play with integrity and honesty, often being to honest.

Janelle to Ivette - You said you were playing for your family, didn't you make a 450,000 dollar mistake last night and why did you do that?

Ivette says if she had chosen Janelle, she would have lost the money anyway and broken a promise and would never have been forgiven for it.

Janelle to Maggie - You haven't made that many plays in the game, why in the hell do you deserve the money over Ivette. [priceless eye roll from Jennifer]

Maggie says she has tried to avoid the spotlight but she hopes that isn't taken as not playing or not being strategic.

Beau to Maggie - What was your strategy after Eric was evicted?

Maggie says her strategy was not to get evicted, she didn't feel anyone got to know her until after Eric was evicted.

April to Ivette - It was down to the final five before you started winning, was it you were throwing competitions or were the competitors were stronger?

Ivette says she knows the other side wanted her [out] since week two, she felt her only safety was the friendship getting HoH or herself getting HoH so she never threw a single competition.

Jennifer to Maggie - Who was it that originally brought up the idea of voting out Kaysar?

Maggie says she doesn't know if it was her or not, it might have been Beau or Ivette. Ivette says she doesn't mind taking the blame for that.

Maggie and Ivette make one last plea on their own behalf about how they played, why they should win and why the Jury should vote for them.

Maggie - To not be aggressor, not shine so much, blend in, not be in the spotlight, learn to lose at some competitions and let others take a bigger role, She deserves to be here today because I gave 110% in the game.

Ivette - It hard to say she deserves it more, but she played the game being herself, she knows the other being casualties are part of why she is there at the end. It's been a hard road.

Maggie wants a hug after that and says "What the hell?", Ivette hugs her. After the questioning, several of the Jury who had made up their minds seem to be wavering back and forth. Ivette says she is confused now and Maggie says she thinks they don't like either of them. The Jury then enters the studio, the applause for each was good, but much louder for Rachel and Howie and then out right cheering for Janelle. It was a good immediate indicator of how they have been perceived.

Commercial break

It's time for the Jury to vote for the winner of Big Brother 6. Each Jury member will say one statement to the final two and then insert the key of the person they want to see win Big Brother.

Beau says he is proud of them, Maggie we have had amazing memories, Ivette you and I have grown so close, I love you and I am so proud of you.

April says this has definitely been a long long road for all of them and waiting to see all their family and friends. It feels great out here. It's a hard decision. Ya'll both are the total package. I do love you both. Hugs and Kisses.

James says [audience laughs when Julie asks what he wants to say] you guys have done an outstanding job, thanks for putting up with me.

Rachel says congratulations to both of you, the person I am voting for tonight is , in my opinion, the most complete player, personally and competitively.

Janelle says congratulations ladies, tonightâ€™s decision was so hard, it was fifty-fifty, I had to decide if I wanted to go for the person I thought was the better player or take into consideration some of the things that happened to me personally in the game.

Jennifer says I love you Maggie, good luck Ivette. She is glad that two people from her group are there in the end.

Howie says [Julie says he is last because he is as Howie put it "the star of the show" and the audience cheers] I love you both, you both did great, I can't vote for America's Choice Kaysar and Janie, I'm stuck voting for America's last choice, don't hate the houseguest, hate the game. [Maggie says thanks Howie]

Commercial break

The initial five evictees return to reunite with the Jury members. As with the Jury, nice applause for Eric, louder applause for Sarah, Michael, Ashlea and cheering for Kaysar. Just a quick comment here, Janelle and Kaysar both seem to not only get the loudest applause and cheers, but really enjoyed the crowd, shaking lots of hands and smiling at the people in the audience. Julie says "Welcome back, one big happy family? NOT!" The security guards are standing by.

Julie asks questions of the five evictees -

Sarah - What was the one thing in the house you wish James was aware of? Sarah says Probably that loyalty that Howie, Rachel and Janelle had to them both and that her leaving the house was not their fault. James is not really surprised to hear that.

Cappy - What do you wish you could have let Maggie know? Eric say nothing because Maggie never let anyone know when she approved or disapproved of anyone. He can't blame James for thinking she was a cop, she is that good.

Michael - What would you like to say to your accusers? Michael says he has had great feedback from folks who saw the live feeds and that has been more than enough.

Howie - They play back the Hurricane Howie time, Busto blonde stuff. Howie says it was just scripted for television. He says he apologized to April, Matt and Pepperoni. April says it's just Howie, you love to hate him and you hate to love him. They ended up as room mates at the sequester house.

April - About her reaction over the America's Choice. They play it back for her. April looks like she would like to find furniture to hide under. April says being in the house is nuts, she knows Ivette was upset, she doesn't remember saying it and of course she doesn't think that about America and the fans and to Janelle.

Kaysar - Do you have anything you want to say to Jennifer? Kaysar says Jennifer, next time think for yourself. Jennifer agrees that her group swayed her decision. Eric pipes in that Jenn swore on her life and broke her word to him but that Kaysar did the same thing to him [Eric] and that the same medicine doesn't taste the same. The audience starts booing Eric and Julie moves on quickly.

Julie takes a moment to let James and Sarah hug before heading off the to break.

Commercial break

talk with the final two and reveal the winner, Julie will pull each key and reveal how each juror voted

Beau - Ivette

April - Maggie

James - Ivette

Rachel - Maggie

Janelle - Ivette

Jennifer - Maggie

Howie - Maggie

Maggie has won Big Brother 6 by a vote of 4-3!!

Ivette is gracious and applauds but looks crushed, Maggie is elated. They come out of the house to the studio where the other houseguests and audience are waiting to greet them. I did notice Beau was waiting at the end of the walkway to hug Ivette with his arms stretched out but she threw her arms around Cappy and Beau ends up just hugging them both. Janelle made a bee line for Michael and in the wide shot we see them hugging. James makes a point of coming over and hugging Kaysar, I think those two may become friends. Maggie and Ivette's families are there to greet them as well, they hug them like they haven't seen them in years. It's a very nice moment.


----------



## smilingface (Sep 22, 2005)

I wasn't surprised Maggie won, but it was close. My favorite parts of the finale: Howie's speech, Kaysar telling Jen to think for herself, Crappy trying to mention that Kaysar did the same thing to him when he got voted out, but then being cut off by Julie Chen (too funny) and when they showed April saying in the hoh room that America was a piece of sh**. All in all, I think the finale showed favorably to the S4. I saw Ivette and Maggie on the Early Show the day after the finale and Ivette says that she heard a lot of things from her girlfriend and probably wouldn't align herself with the Nerd Herd if she had to do it again. I also think Ivette sealed her fate when she made that goodbye speech to Rachel.


----------



## Saja (Sep 22, 2005)

What I wouldnt give to see a show where the herds lies are all brought out, and they have to explain them all....I wanna see them squirm


----------



## redrocks (Sep 22, 2005)

Over the two that were left, I'm glad Maggie won. Ivette was such an annoying B*tch!

I don't know if I can subject myself to another season of BB. This season I was annoyed more than I enjoyed the game/show. The people on there are getting more obnoxious and self righteous every year. UGH!

I still wish Howie, Janelle, Kaysar or Rachel won.


----------

